# JABBA SPORT 2.0 LTR BIG TURBO *Now with Cams!*



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello all,

From all the interest I have had over the last few week, I thought it would be *sad* but cool to use the forum to keep everyone posted on the build / running in and testing of my second engine build at JBS.

Previous Engine Modifications Overview :?

0. JBS Twin scroll equal length manifold 
1. Hybrid Twin scroll Turbo 
2. 1780 cc engine
3. Forged JE pistons 
4. Pauter Forged Rods
5. Standard Crank
6. Standard head with Supertec valves 
7. Standard head Gasket
8. Raceware head bolds
9. ARP con rod bolts 
10. Standard crank bolts 
11. R32 Throttle body
12. RMR inlet manifold 
13. Baffeld oil sump 
14. Forge intercooler
15. Custom JBS Down pipe
16. Custom JBS exhaust system 
17. Aquamist water injection 
18. Silicon charge pipes etc
19. Forge recirculating dump valve

NEW Previous Engine Modifications Overview 

0. JBS IHI equal length manifold 
1. MD555 Turbo 
2. 2050 cc engine 
3. Forged JE pistons
4. Eurospec con rods 
5. Eurospec Billet crank with bolts 
6. CNC big valve head. 
7. Standard head gasket
8. Raceware head bolts 
9. Wizarads of Nos Nitrous Kit
10. Max extreme controller 
12. RMR inlet manifold 
13. Baffeld oil sump 
14. Forge intercooler
15. Custom JBS Down pipe
16. Custon JBS exhaust system 
17. Aquamist water injection 
18. Silicon charge pipes etc
19. Forge recirculating dump valve

Hopefully the new 2050cc engine will give me more mid range punch spooling that monster turbo up a little faster too.
I guess if spool time = slow then Jamies could commission the nos kit for low revs only leaving the water injection for the top end!!

I have been promised that all will be completed by the 6th of June and we have been invited to the GTI international with JBS auto designs plus the vehicle will be on there stand. 
So all you sados ( including me ) can talk all day long about TTs / bhp ( hahaha ) and tasty hot dogs!!!! :roll:

Mike is sending pictures of parts and build etc. I will post them soon !!!

LEGO

PS. Is there anyone who has already done the above, if so let me know if it worked out for you. 
Also my old Twin scroll Kit it up for sale.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Good luck getting it ready for GTI Inters...I was in this boat this time last year, needless to say I missed Inters with my car! Mine was supposed to be on there stand too, but as I will be in South Africa following the Lions then my car will be tucked up at home!


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

so is this a cheap mod then lego :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

elrao said:


> Good luck getting it ready for GTI Inters...I was in this boat this time last year, needless to say I missed Inters with my car! Mine was supposed to be on there stand too, but as I will be in South Africa following the Lions then my car will be tucked up at home!


Hey thanks for the good luck!!

I know JBS will pull this one off, they owe me this one !

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

chrishTT said:


> so is this a cheap mod then lego :wink:


ermmmmmmm

In some many words....... nope!!!

I wish I didnt start this modification game [smiley=bigcry.gif] but I have and going to finish it after this one 8)

LEGO


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

got any pics of your car lego?? would like to see the outside of it if your spending this money on the engine.....

Matt


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

matty1985 said:


> got any pics of your car lego?? would like to see the outside of it if your spending this money on the engine.....
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt,

Here are two pictures I have on this local computer. My intention with the looks of the car was to keep it looking standard from factory. I went for BBS wheels due to my son wanting them plus they weigh a little lighter to.

LEGO


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

I cant see the pics. Really want to see what your TT looks like as a fair bit is going into the engine! Want to see what BBS wheels you have on it.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

no pics here either 

pardon my ignorance but have you just bored out the 1.8T to 2 litres or is it some sort of transplant?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> no pics here either
> 
> pardon my ignorance but have you just bored out the 1.8T to 2 litres or is it some sort of transplant?


hang in there, i am having problem with host (apple) give me 10 mins they will be there......

LEGO


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Given the problem Sam had recently, is it worth getting higher spec valve springs and retainers, or is they included as part of your new CNC head?


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

what a lovely looking car! And those BBS CH's are some of my favourites!!
Can't wait to see this build thread unfold! Good luck getting it done in time! When I had my G40 engine rebuilt by Jabbasport it missed it's deadline  Let's hope this one goes to plan. Can't wait to see it mate.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I hope it works and is reliable.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> I hope it works and is reliable.


I was waiting for that one!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

GRE608Y said:


> what a lovely looking car! And those BBS CH's are some of my favourites!!
> Can't wait to see this build thread unfold! Good luck getting it done in time! When I had my G40 engine rebuilt by Jabbasport it missed it's deadline  Let's hope this one goes to plan. Can't wait to see it mate.


Thanks for that

Service in this country has gone down hill big time! JBS do your stuff!!!

Hey Mike (JBS) if your reading this, no pressure, lots of interest in this one !!! down let me down :?

LEGO


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

lego man said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it works and is reliable.
> ...


So are we... :wink:

I seriously hope it all works out. We've yet to see a solid reliable, high-powered engine that lasts.

Make yours the first mate. :wink:

And a full report thread like this is extremely useful so thanks for sharing... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

You should shave some weight and get some recaro PPs in there


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

elrao said:


> You should shave some weight and get some recaro PPs in there


you must of looked to close at my picture!!!

I have order them and the should be ready for collection next week. I have had to had them re-trimmed to White/silver leather. Couldn't find any that color anywhere!

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Me to!!!!

My last engine was most reliable until the Turbo failed!. There is a lot of factors that most people forget when tuning.
This time, I have over specified the Turbo and hopefully we can run more boost with less effort!
Thanks Rich,

LEGO


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> I hope it works and is reliable.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

caney said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it works and is reliable.
> ...


You are so cruel Steve... :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Are you going for the big or small MD555?

The small one delivers 380bhp - 480bhp and the big one pushes out over 500bhp.

8)


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Are you going for the big or small MD555?
> 
> The small one delivers 380bhp - 480bhp and the big one pushes out over 500bhp.
> 
> 8)


Hi

It's the big turbo

LEGO


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

The big one should still spool from 3700 and with going 2.0 and the CNC head you should look at reducing lag really effectively and even bringing it down towards 3500!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Look forward to the results mate.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> The big one should still spool from 3700 and with going 2.0 and the CNC head you should look at reducing lag really effectively and even bringing it down towards 3500!


Hi

Can you read my mind?!

Very similar results that I thought!!

If we both get it wrong then we will be forced to use nitrous for spool!!

LEGO


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Good luck, hope you have more fortune than CliveD


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

R6B TT said:



> Good luck, hope you have more fortune than CliveD


yeah,not good that  how long was it at jbs for?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

R6B TT said:


> Good luck, hope you have more fortune than CliveD


Hi mr tt chairman

Don't get me wrong, I have had my fair share of dealings with Jbs of which I am sure they will deliver.

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> no pics here either
> 
> pardon my ignorance but have you just bored out the 1.8T to 2 litres or is it some sort of transplant?


Hi

Bore size are with audis tolerances, stroke is slighty increased.

LEGO


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

lego man said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck, hope you have more fortune than CliveD
> ...


Vice Chair 

It wasnt meant to be negative, Clive's car had an APX block which cracked - JBS didn't bore it, it just took over a year to get the beast together. And then it died. Clive dropped it which was a shame as it was sooo close.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

R6B TT said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


Hi vcm

Clives if remember was a oversize 2.1 engine. I now have his old tt as a run around from Jbs until my car is complete.
It's back to stock now!!

LEGO


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

The MD series turbo's get great write ups from scooby owners, think the 555/321v typically makes 450-500 on 2-2.5 built motors


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi

Looking forward to a JBS conversion as i am yet to see one. I'm extremly eager as i to am going 2.0 in the neer future
Lego man when its done u got to take me out for a blast 

Cheers Neil


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

TTKING said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking forward to a JBS conversion as i am yet to see one. I'm extremly eager as i to am going 2.0 in the neer future
> Lego man when its done u got to take me out for a blast
> ...


Hi,

No problem Neil, will take you out for a spin.

Guys, what do you think to this.

I am looking on on changing the Vag ECU and replace it with a different type so that the car can be tuned live!

I have spoken to some really interesting people today and they are very confident that by tuning a file off line /downloading to the ECU then testing it is not the way to go.

Live mapping is alot safer and can give better results every time.

Is there anyone out there who can share me the knowledge on this area on the VAG setup or has someone aready done this ??!!?!

Thanks

LEGO


----------



## minimivic (Mar 4, 2005)

Shouldn't you be talking to JBS about this? I asume they will be mapping the car.

But I agree live mapping is the way to go, what ECU options are there though?


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Guys, what do you think to this.

I am looking on on changing the Vag ECU and replace it with a different type so that the car can be tuned live!

I have spoken to some really interesting people today and they are very confident that by tuning a file off line /downloading to the ECU then testing it is not the way to go.

Live mapping is alot safer and can give better results every time.

Is there anyone out there who can share me the knowledge on this area on the VAG setup or has someone aready done this ??!!?!

Hi lego, When MRC mapped my car I believe it was live mapping. A map would be downloaded by Doug via a laptop from the passenger seat while I would belt up and down the dual carriageways of Bambury. He kept tuning for about 45 min until he was happy with the map. Give Caney / Steve a shout as he has been all around Bambury with Doug loads of times.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I had a live map put on (Subaru)and it was quite interesting to say the least, As AcMurray says it involved go up and down dual carriageway holding .5 bar 1 bar etc quite tricky to do when you trying to watch the road and hold boost steady at the same time 

I don't what ECU you could use but most of the Jap tuners use Motec, Simtec in apps over 400 bhp


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> I am looking on on changing the Vag ECU and replace it with a different type so that the car can be tuned live!
> 
> LEGO


it can be live mapped on the oem ecu mate which jbs will do like they have on all their conversions.if you go aftermarket ecu then this will give you things like anti lag,launch control etc.is this what you mean?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking on on changing the Vag ECU and replace it with a different type so that the car can be tuned live!
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your response and help

My understanding on live mapping is that values and perimeters are changed while the engine / car is running at the same time ie on a rolling road / road test or test run. The Stock Vag ecu can only be flashed. Most Vag custom coders can only look at the log files after the car as been on a run/test and then the engineer modifies the program to suit, then its downloaded again.

Does this make sense? What do you think?

The main reason i am looking into this is because the big boys running track cars etc tell me that the standard ECU is not up to scratch when it comes to big power from these 1.8t engines, from a tuning point of view and safety.

The ECU I am looking at plus wiring loom for this car is by DTA.

LEGO


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

What power are you hopeing to achieve? :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Leon said:


> What power are you hopeing to achieve? :wink:


Hi,

Not so much BHP but torque. Looking for good strong mid range power and high BHP holding for longer than 1 second! 

400 lb-ft pushing over 500 bhp !!! would be cool

LEGO


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response and help
> 
> ...


not quite right mate,some tuners like MRC use a realtime emulator to live map the ecu and i beleive jbs can also?there are lots of high powered 1.8t's running stock ecu :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Update,

Had a email from Jbs. They have started work building my engine. Engine has been
bored out and modifactions to the baffled sump is taking place Monday.

I am going to see the progress on monday and take some photos. 
There's also some parts that haven't arrived yet!

Ps is anyone intrested in my twin scroll conversion that will be removed
of my car shortly. Only been fitted 3 month as new.

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Update,
> ...


Hi

where did you get that info from???


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

As well as getting my old car to run around in, are they my old wheels and brakes on yours too? 

I think the info on the twin scroll being good for up to 500bhp might be related to my car - 500bhp was the goal on mine... before the block cracked (nothing to do with JBS by the way - it was the "old" TSR that did the engine enlargement, very badly as it turned out - which might have been part of the trend that saw them go bust!).


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

clived said:


> As well as getting my old car to run around in, are they my old wheels and brakes on yours too?
> 
> I think the info on the twin scroll being good for up to 500bhp might be related to my car - 500bhp was the goal on mine... before the block cracked (nothing to do with JBS by the way - it was the "old" TSR that did the engine enlargement, very badly as it turned out - which might have been part of the trend that saw them go bust!).


Hi Clive, good to see you help set the record straight about your car. Is always difficult when mroe than one company become involved as they each want to blame the other! Glad you also said "old" TSR, as I was considering using TSR to do a scooby conversion on a VW camper (that I am looking to buy).


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

clived said:


> As well as getting my old car to run around in, are they my old wheels and brakes on yours too?
> 
> I think the info on the twin scroll being good for up to 500bhp might be related to my car - 500bhp was the goal on mine... before the block cracked (nothing to do with JBS by the way - it was the "old" TSR that did the engine enlargement, very badly as it turned out - which might have been part of the trend that saw them go bust!).


Hi Clive,

Did you every manage to reach your goal ?? did you every get to run the 2.1 or did it crack before you had chance to dyno it?

Could you tell me what the spool time was with the 2.1? 
You old TT is very slow and boring now, all back to stock!!!! 

thanks for the wheel and brake tho! brakes work very well.

Nice to hear from you

LEGO


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Never got finished - was trotting back up to JBS for some more mapping when I noticed I was losing coolant. The rest is history


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

clived said:


> Never got finished - was trotting back up to JBS for some more mapping when I noticed I was losing coolant. The rest is history


Clive,

Did you ever have the twin scroll running at all with a half decent map?n :lol:

What did you think to JBS as a company ? :?

Simon


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> What did you think to JBS as a company ? :?
> 
> Simon


careful,they have your car remember :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > What did you think to JBS as a company ? :?
> ...


And whats that comment meant to imply??


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> And whats that comment meant to imply??


excuse me?i'm not implying anything mate hence the wink smiley.your smiley indicated you were confused as to their service!it's a bit late to be concerned about them when your spending so much money with them isn't it?don't be so touchy :roll:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > And whats that comment meant to imply??
> ...


 [smiley=argue.gif]

lol, dont take it to heart!! i only asked without the smilies :lol: try again !!

And whats that comment meant to imply?? :roll:

( I love forums and there code to communicate, whats the world comming to, I think CB radios are still better!! ) :-*

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi All

*UPDATE*

On monday, i received a email and phone call asking me to look at the progress of my new monster engine build.

So, me and my friend today travel down at sonic speed in his new Nissan GTR R35. 
Unfortuantly we was told that its not possible to even look at the engine due to the fact that JBSs engineer was far to busy ( hum i dont understand :x !) [smiley=bigcry.gif]

.....but we was able to pass my super iPhone over to JBS so they could take some snaps yippee !!! 8)

here they are :- 

























Wow, I think the engine look brillantant and I am now looking forward to run her in !!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lego man said:


> Hi All
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Could you clarify mate? As it reads as if you drove all the way there to be told you couldn't see anything, but they borrowed your iphone to take a pic. :?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hark said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


Hi

yes this is true. :?

LEGO


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> lol, dont take it to heart!! i only asked without the smilies :lol: try again !!
> 
> LEGO


 :lol: i'm far too sensitive  is it a eurospec engine?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

lego man said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > lego man said:
> ...


That sounds like utter borrocks. Why could you not see it? If it's there it's there. :?

We're not talking heart surgery and even if we were, you could STILL see it.

I think there is some anality going on here... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi

There resaon why is because Jbs was to busy to show it. 
I thought the same, little bit of wasted time tho!

Thanks

LEGO


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi mate

If that happend to me......Heads would roll!!! I can't see the reason why someone couldn't just take you to see the engine because surely its the same as them taking a picture isin't it???


----------



## SimonS3 (Nov 10, 2007)

This has got to be a wind up, i recon the Mr Lego works for JBS.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

SimonS3 said:


> This has got to be a wind up, i recon the Mr Lego works for JBS.


Hi

I dont work for JBS, this is what happened. at least got some photos.

lets see what happens next!

LEGO


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Notts to Chesterfield isn't exactly a big drive. And engine build rooms do tend to be 'clean' nowadays.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

R6B TT said:


> Notts to Chesterfield isn't exactly a big drive. And engine build rooms do tend to be 'clean' nowadays.


Hi MR Chairman (v)

I agree, no notts ist a far drive to JBS.

I am just keeping my post up to date. 
Although, I did have to take time out of work and make up the time lost.

LEGO


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Lego

Engine looks fab  Are you running standard cams or are you using uprated ones?

Cheers Neil


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

TTKING said:


> Hi Lego
> 
> Engine looks fab  Are you running standard cams or are you using uprated ones?
> 
> Cheers Neil


Hi TT King,

Standard cams.

Hope all is well in sunny derby.

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all, 
*UPDATE*

Here are a few pictures of my new MD555 turbo. Thanks Mike for the photos. Your in the wrong job mate ! :roll: (joke)

LEGO


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

OMG!! Thats looks quite special ceramic coated and all 

I should be paying Jabbasport a visit next week to pick up a baffled sump and head and bottom end gasket kits in preperation for building my 2.0 

keep up the good work mate


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

TTKING said:


> OMG!! Thats looks quite special ceramic coated and all
> 
> I should be paying Jabbasport a visit next week to pick up a baffled sump and head and bottom end gasket kits in preperation for building my 2.0
> 
> keep up the good work mate


Hi TT king

Here is a picture of my LEGO TTs baffled sump. Tell me if its anything like the one you are going to see next week. 









Very handy for hard cornering!!!! 
Sorry for those using a 56k modem, its 1.5 meg :lol:

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> It very nice of them to spray the block for you, I looks so clean  just like one of there show setups 8)
> So should be all good for Inters then?


Hi,

have you see the size of the exhaust ports ? bigger that a mac chicken sandwich ??! :roll: 
Erm, humm, So i am told. They are collecting my car on tuesday for the engine swop. 

LEGO


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes mate that looks the same to me!! I was told by a few people that a baffled sump is very important if you plan to take ur car round a track. A tiny bit of Oil starvation can and will destroy ur engine.....and we cant have that now can we 

Cheers Neil


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Here is my old setup running a twin scroll hybrid turbo 2.0 bar of boost, water injection, 1780cc with forged pistons and rods etc.

This video is a phone cam clip, and is very sort but sweet!

http://video.ak.facebook.com/video-ak-sf2p/v2686/160/13/1151482464262_24962.mp4

What do you think to my launch ? :lol:

Enjoy,

LEGO


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

TTKING said:


> Yes mate that looks the same to me!! I was told by a few people that a baffled sump is very important if you plan to take ur car round a track. A tiny bit of Oil starvation can and will destroy ur engine.....and we cant have that now can we
> 
> Cheers Neil


Yep, a friend blew the bottom end on his Alfa at Bruntingthorpe - all the oil was chucked to the left hand side of the sump when cornering at high speed, and it eventually gave up.

The baffles help keep the oil in the right place


----------



## SimonS3 (Nov 10, 2007)

Can i buy your new set up off you when you get bored with it next month ? :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lego man said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here is my old setup running a twin scroll hybrid turbo 2.0 bar of boost, water injection, 1780cc with forged pistons and rods etc.
> 
> ...


Loving the quattro take on wheel spin.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Update ( on my iPhone while having my hair cut )

The red Lego car was transported to Jbs on Friday morning. 
All looking good so far !!

Old engine is in the process of being removed.

Question. What do you think is the best running in process??

Please include total mileage and oil to be used.

LEGO


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

i had to run my scooby in i was told 1000 miles and not over 3k revs boring as sh!t to do especially when you know you got all that power there. was told to do short journeys aswell not just long motorways. as for oil i have no idea the garage sorted that dont they just change the oil and go through it with a special light to make sure there is no metal etc in it? and then top it back up with the same stuff?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> Question. What do you think is the best running in process??
> 
> Please include total mileage and oil to be used.
> 
> LEGO


MINERAL OIL ONLY TO LET THE RINGS BED IN.!!! 20 miles change oil,100 miles change oil,then stick some better millers running in oil for a further 500 miles then swap for fully synthetic.when running in rev it to peak torque so roughly 5k on yours then back off.mine doesn't use a drop of oil


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

How can they invite you down and not show you,YOUR engine? [smiley=argue.gif] 
Why do you need to ask how to run a engine in?
Yes it can be mapped on other "standalone" ecu's and i hope to be offering this service very soon but i personally wouldn't want to map it if i didn't trust the engine.
If it was me who built the engine on a high profile build i'd run it in myself.
Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

[quote="RyTune"i hope to be offering this service very soon but i personally wouldn't want to map it if i didn't trust the engine.
)[/quote]and you are?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> How can they invite you down and not show you,YOUR engine? [smiley=argue.gif]
> Why do you need to ask how to run a engine in?
> Yes it can be mapped on other "standalone" ecu's and i hope to be offering this service very soon but i personally wouldn't want to map it if i didn't trust the engine.
> If it was me who built the engine on a high profile build i'd run it in myself.
> Wish you the best of luck.


hi,

Humm. That's what happens.
I asked about about bedding/running a engine in for a matter of interest.
There are lots of different ideas on how to do this. Wanted to know what other foke recomment!
I will be running my car in too

LEGO


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Lego

Any update on ur car yet mate? Its only a week or so left till JBS said it all will be done!!
Keep in touch as were all looking forward to hear from u. 

Cheers Neil


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

TTKING said:


> Hi Lego
> 
> Any update on ur car yet mate? Its only a week or so left till JBS said it all will be done!!
> Keep in touch as were all looking forward to hear from u.
> ...


Hi Neil

My car is now at Jbs with the new engine installed. 
They are now making up the new down pipe once this is done
they will be sending both manifold and pipe work for ceramic coating.

I will be posting updated photos on Monday of installation etc.

Hope all is well your end.

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Here are a few more pictures.

Enjoy !!

LEGO

watch the paintwork boys !  









JBS/chesterfield turn left Alex !!! not right :arrow: [smiley=bigcry.gif] 









engine removal 









engine removed










Here is my old engine removed. Anyone want to buy my old Twin scroll Kit?? 









Twin scroll turbo damage, 









New IHI manifold, dont forget it needs ceramic coating JBS ! 8) 









engine in


----------



## minimivic (Mar 4, 2005)

What happened to that turbo :? 
Also why the change from twin to IHI?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

minimivic said:


> What happened to that turbo :?
> Also why the change from twin to IHI?


Hi,

The turbo broken while driving up hill, dumped oil past the seals lost all engine oil and nipped the engine !!! ouch!!
I changed from twin scroll to IHI mainly due to the fact that JBS could not get me a high spec twin scroll in time.
Plus, been there and done it !! more power is needed !!! oi oi :roll:

LEGO


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Lego

Pics look really good i bet u cant wait till its done i bet!! internal or external waste gate mate??


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

The turbo set up on Mr Legos car is an internal gate set up.

We are currently building the downpipe at the moment then both the mani and downpipe is being sent off for ceramic coating 

Here are a few pics of the said downpipe in progress 


































Mike


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

3" downpipe? :roll: :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the update. Looking good.

Fingers crossed for next week. :-*

LEGO


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> 3" downpipe? :roll: :lol:


What size IS that downpipe? Is their room or is your car a left-hooker?

Cheers

rich


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> 3" downpipe? :roll: :lol:


    Looks more like *13''*    
John


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > 3" downpipe? :roll: :lol:
> ...


Hi rich

Not sure on that one, right hand drive!!

LEGO


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

JBS Sales said:


> Here are a few pics of the said downpipe in progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

lego man said:


> Hi rich
> 
> Not sure on that one, right hand drive!!
> 
> LEGO


Well I know it's a bit tight in there with a pesky steering column in the way... 

It'll sound pretty awesome I should imagine... 8)


----------



## Damz (Oct 8, 2006)

looking great so far andf that downpipe is huugeeeeee :twisted:


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Lego

OMG  Thats got to be the biggest downpipe i'v ever seen on a TT!! looks fantastic....Roll on next week :lol:

Cheers Neil


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TTKING said:


> Hi Lego
> 
> OMG  Thats got to be the biggest downpipe i'v ever seen on a TT!! looks fantastic...
> 
> Cheers Neil


looks like their normal 3" dp to me?same as mine unless jbs tell me different


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> TTKING said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lego
> ...


Hi

Now then boys, my downpipe is bigger than yours!!!

In fact it's nothing like yours, would you like to guess again?!

LEGO


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

Now then guys!!! Calm down!

By the way, nice to hear from you today Steve, its been a while 

Right,

Simons (LEGO) downpipe has a wide mouth for the style of the IHI outlet - this is between 3.5" to 4" at the outlet of the turbo but this gets reduced in size down to 3" to clear various parts of the car and to mate to his 'cat-back' system.

Darren, also said thank you for the kind comments about his IHI top section and there will be more to come 

Simon and Steve - your downpipes are a little different to each other but in effect they are the same design 

Mike


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

JBS Sales said:


> Now then guys!!! Calm down!
> 
> By the way, nice to hear from you today Steve, its been a while
> 
> ...


Yo mike

Thanks for the info. I love forums!!

LEGO


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

Not a problem!

Darren is on the way with yours as we speak building the downpipe - I will have to grab a few more snaps for you soon 

Mike


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

Few more of Darren welding and finishing the downpipe:


















































Just to let you know Simon, I dropped the mani and DP off at Fedex yesterday and they are getting coated Monday/Tuesday and we will have them back Wednesday  Told you it wouldn't take long 

...... but now that I have said that....

Mike


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

Just a few more pictures of the build 


















































Mike


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi mike

how's it hanging ???

Thanks for the updates. Down pipe looks realy cool!

Will my car be ready for gti show?
LEGO

Speak soon

LEGO


----------



## minimivic (Mar 4, 2005)

No cat? How does that stand legally?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> Hi mike
> 
> Will my car be ready for gti show??? Tuned etc
> 
> LEGO


it'll have to be run in 1st mate before they can properly tune it


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

minimivic said:


> No cat? How does that stand legally?


shhhhhhh!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mike
> ...


my plan is to get the car back asap, put kt car on jack stands and run it in on the spot!!!
)

Lego


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking good Lego  the whole exhaust systems looks amazing 

cheers Neil


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> my plan is to get the car back asap, put kt car on jack stands and run it in on the spot!!!
> )
> 
> Lego


 :lol: really? it needs to be driven mate,taken up tp peak torque levels to get those rings to bed in!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > lego man said:
> ...


lol, it was a joke!! I wish it was that easy tho!! 
Did you run your engine in?? If so how many miles did you do etc??

I have request for Jbs to map my car with very low boost, or wind back the actuator. 
My plan is to run the engine for 200 mile and change oil and filter and again at 1k.
I normally change the oil every 1k and oil and filter at 2k.

Look to return the car back to Jbs with 1500 miles. 
The only thing is that I may only have a few days to do it in.

Lego


----------



## IbizaAlex (Nov 11, 2005)

Read this for running in: http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm

Best way I have found.


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Lego

Any news yet?? Do u think it will be ready for the inters ? i hope so 

Cheers Neil


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

TTKING said:


> Hi Lego
> 
> Any news yet?? Do u think it will be ready for the inters ? i hope so
> 
> Cheers Neil


Hi Neil

Now the* Reality check* !!!!

My Manifold will not be back from the coating company till friday. 
JBS still have to fit Manifold, turbo downpipe, oil and charge pipes and re torque the head. Plus map the car for breaking in. 
Then, I have to run the engine in to hand back to JBS for tunning for 3 to 4 days.

Personally, I think its not going to be ready for the GTI inters. :x

I still awaiting for JBS to tell let me know when I can collect the vehicle etc, but theres no way I can get 1500mile on the car in 2-3 days.

I am now making other plans for that weekend. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hey ho 8)

LEGO


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

" there is no way that i can get 1500 mls on the car in 2/3 days " do you want a hand !!!!


----------



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

Never mind, sorry to hear that lego.. 

Please keep us upto date with all your progress though .... I am sure many of us are watching this with great interest [smiley=book2.gif]  love big turbo threads .... one day I might be brave enough to take my hands out my pockets :twisted: ... but for the minute will stick to reading it's a little cheaper :roll:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Shame it is going to be late, but I think I may have said there was a good chance it would be - there is always something with these builds!!!

Hope you've got uprated engine mounts. eh Mike  :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Lego

Sorry to here that mate.....But look on the bright side its better JBS take there time and do it right then rush it through for you to go to the inters and something major to go wrong with it. U'll have a heart attack keep me updated mate even when ur just running it in as u know i'm only down the road w'ell have to meet up and have a good old chin wag  i would love to see u car in the flesh

Cheers Neil


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

roddy said:


> " there is no way that i can get 1500 mls on the car in 2/3 days " do you want a hand !!!!


 :lol: :lol:

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

ZTG TT said:


> Never mind, sorry to hear that lego..
> 
> Please keep us upto date with all your progress though .... I am sure many of us are watching this with great interest [smiley=book2.gif]  love big turbo threads .... one day I might be brave enough to take my hands out my pockets :twisted: ... but for the minute will stick to reading it's a little cheaper :roll:


Hi,

Thank you,

I will keep post update.

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

elrao said:


> Shame it is going to be late, but I think I may have said there was a good chance it would be - there is always something with these builds!!!
> 
> Hope you've got uprated engine mounts. eh Mike  :lol: :lol:


Hi,

I know the problems / time delays that people may have in building such projects. 
My car has run out of MOT it taken that long. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Third time lucky?! 

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

TTKING said:


> Hi Lego
> 
> Sorry to here that mate.....But look on the bright side its better JBS take there time and do it right then rush it through for you to go to the inters and something major to go wrong with it. U'll have a heart attack keep me updated mate even when ur just running it in as u know i'm only down the road w'ell have to meet up and have a good old chin wag  i would love to see u car in the flesh
> 
> Cheers Neil


Hi Neil

Come over any time man!!!

I might be still going to GTI inters in my friends r35 for a laugh.

Photo of the day !!!

Today we went to cadwell park.
On the way back I decided to borrow a dominos pizza delivery sign and stick it on !!!
What do you think dominos ?!!










Fastest pizza service ever!!! lol

Common JBS I am getting bored, really could do with my car back [smiley=bigcry.gif]

LEGO


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

lego man said:


> TTKING said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lego
> ...


LOL quality!!!

Im only round the corner from TTKING, mini cruise to see the beast I think :wink:


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

lego man said:


> Common JBS I am getting bored, really could do with my car back [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> LEGO


We would have the manifold and downpipe back by now if you did not call them and have the inside coated as well!! :roll: haha!

Well, fingers crossed we will have it all back tomorrow and I will get the guys on with it!

BTW you owe me a ride out in that GTR 

Mike


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

JBS Sales said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Common JBS I am getting bored, really could do with my car back [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Boring.... is this going to take long !!! :roll:

one extra day coating is worth it !!!!

Any how, we are organising a day to setup suspension settings etc on a Air field. Stav and Baz taking both GTRs, no doubt we be racing around cones and drag racing etc. All on video to :lol:

Are you comming out to play for the day???

Of course after JBS have finished/completed there mission [smiley=bomb.gif]

Speak soon (loser)

LEGO


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

lego man said:


> JBS Sales said:
> 
> 
> > lego man said:
> ...


are we all invited ???? nottingham , that would cost me about £100 in petrol.....


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

eeeerrrmmm not thought of that one. 

although its going to be a fun day, we are planning to do lots of work on the car to!!

If there is interest for this kind of event, then i will oragnise it like a small track day ! :wink:

PS, if any one is interested in track days for there TT then let me know. Its normally around 150 pounds for the day, plus insurance and Tyres etc.

I am normally the only Audi TT there........

LEGO

LEGO


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

I will come, when you doing it? If I ever fix my silly car I will show you some 'drift' skills! None of this FWD or 4WD rubbish :mrgreen:

Parts are not here yet Simon, look at all these problems you are causing  ha!

Mike


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

JBS Sales said:


> I will come, when you doing it? If I ever fix my silly car I will show you some 'drift' skills! None of this FWD or 4WD rubbish :mrgreen:
> 
> Parts are not here yet Simon, look at all these problems you are causing  ha!
> 
> Mike


When you have done my car ???

Summer is here and I am driving round in a super slow green TT with no roof ! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
On a serious note, could you reply to my email please. 
Wanting to know what length of warranty (time/miles) JBS auto designs give with modified cars.

LEGO


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> JBS Sales said:
> 
> 
> > Wanting to know what length of warranty (time/miles) JBS auto designs give with modified cars.
> ...


warranty on a modified car :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > JBS Sales said:
> ...


yes,it's a good job I Jbs covered there work last time as I had lots of problems last time.
One years nightmare and here we are!!

Lego


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Lego

When u thinking of suspension set up mate?? I'm in :lol: where and when? as long as i give good notice at work i should be fine, always wanted my suspension set up correctly

Cheers Neil


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

lego man said:


> On the way back I decided to borrow a dominos pizza delivery sign and stick it on !!!
> What do you think dominos ?!!
> 
> Fastest pizza service ever!!! lol
> ...


LOL quality!!!

Im only round the corner from TTKING, mini cruise to see the beast I think :wink:[/quote]

LOL. Reminds me of when Simon(?) who was running the Lambo Murcielago and reporting it in Evo got his car pressed into service delivering Subway sandwiches when his van broke down...


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Lego - enjoyed reading this thread mate. the Turbo Dynamics 555 is a great bit of kit - I was about to have one put on my impreza before i decided to sell..


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

subvertbeats said:


> Lego - enjoyed reading this thread mate. the Turbo Dynamics 555 is a great bit of kit - I was about to have one put on my impreza before i decided to sell..


thanks for that. Lets hope it's performs well as expected.

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

*update*

I think Jbs will be firing my car up for the first time very sortly !!!

Lego


----------



## contiman (Aug 20, 2008)

good!!


----------



## contiman (Aug 20, 2008)

no news about your car?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

contiman said:


> no news about your car?


update

Called Jbs yesterday, they said that they have turned over the engine and have stopped
working on it now due to the gti show.

I asked them if I could collect my car in 2 weeks time.

The man from delmontie say " yes"

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> I can see your car will not be ready :? but are you coming on sunday? good to meet up for a chat :wink:
> Sam


hi sam

Not sure yet! If we do me and my family will be there first thing but proberly leave 
a little early.

Have you contact number???

Send me a pm with your mobile and I will text you.

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> I can see your car will not be ready :? but are you coming on sunday? good to meet up for a chat :wink:
> Sam


hi sam

Not sure yet! If we do me and my family will be there first thing but proberly leave 
a little early.

Have you contact number???

Send me a pm with your mobile and I will text you.

Lego


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> I asked them if I could collect my car in 2 weeks time.
> 
> The man from delmontie say " yes"
> 
> Lego


 :lol: i'll await your post in 2 months oops sorry 2 weeks.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > I asked them if I could collect my car in 2 weeks time.
> ...


no comment !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Using the TT forum to the max !!!!

Does anyone here want to get 400 ponies out there TT??

Cheap!!

For sale is my old twin scroll turbo kit. 
Please look at items for sale in this forum

or look at my other posts!!!

I could take it to the gti inters if anyone is intrested.

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

My car has been running !!!!!

Yippeeee !!!

From this I am going to the TT09 show at rother valley.

Anyone from reading this post going ????

Let me know.

LEGO


----------



## contiman (Aug 20, 2008)

good news!

videos?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

contiman said:


> good news!
> 
> videos?


Not yet chap, but will post some videos and pictures when i collect the car from JBS next week ish

LEGO


----------



## contiman (Aug 20, 2008)

ok, thanks


----------



## DJackie (May 3, 2009)

Sounds like hell of a project ! keep updating .
P.S is it possible that ive seen your car at JBS car gallery ?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

DJackie said:


> Sounds like hell of a project ! keep updating .
> P.S is it possible that ive seen your car at JBS car gallery ?


Lol, my car is on the Jbs web site!!!

They are show my old conversion that has been removed and now sold on.

Never had a miltec exhuast with that kit nether esc brakes !!!

Lots of kit missing on spec sheet!!! Common web adim !!!

Web site does look good tho. Nice one Jbs!! 
Lego


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Look forward to seeing it at Rother Lego


----------



## contiman (Aug 20, 2008)

you recovered your car from jbs?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

contiman said:


> you recovered your car from jbs?


Humm, What do I say !!!

The plan was to collect my car tomorrow, however....

I had a email today to say that they have not fitted up rated engine mounts and if I do not have them fitted this will 
void my warranty on the manifold down-pipe etc.

I am sure these were fitted on the last engine / twin scroll upgrade from last time.

Now, JBS tell me I can collect my car on thursday when the new engine mounts are fitted. :evil:

Why are they telling me this now !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

LEGO

PS When I get my car back in its own garage I will let you know.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

lego man said:


> contiman said:
> 
> 
> > you recovered your car from jbs?
> ...


Oh man. How many times do we see this sort of stuff from JBS?
:?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

2 months and counting,btw i'm still on original engine mounts with no issues.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hummm...

I know its very easy to post bad point about companies on forums, and it not like i havent post good things about JBS within this thread.

But what a F**K UP !! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> 2 months and counting,btw i'm still on original engine mounts with no issues.


only 420 bhp and you drive slow !?!

only joking !!!

Steve, I managed to get your phone number without asking for it, can I call you to ask a few questions please.

Cheers Dude.

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> 2 months and counting,btw i'm still on original engine mounts with no issues.


only 420 bhp and you drive slow !?!

only joking !!!

Steve, I managed to get your phone number without asking for it, can I call you to ask a few questions please.

Cheers Dude.

LEGO


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > 2 months and counting,btw i'm still on original engine mounts with no issues.
> ...


yep give is a call tomorrow mate,after 12 would be better.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Update!!!

I have my car back. Yippeeee!!!

Sound really sweet. Runnng her in at the moment.

I will be at Rother valley at the weekend,

Lego


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

lego man said:


> Update!!!
> 
> I have my car back. Yippeeee!!!
> 
> ...


Nice one mate! Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi lego

Nice to hear u finally got her back!! hope all is well and i'll see all of u guys on sunday....lego i'll give u a call maybe tomoz

cheers neil


----------



## contiman (Aug 20, 2008)

video  :?:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

contiman said:


> video  :?:


of what?lego running it in nice and slow.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

caney said:


> running it in nice and slow.


Floor covering business slow Steve? :roll: :lol:

I know how you feel. Feck all going on... :?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Floor covering business slow Steve? :roll: :lol:
> 
> I know how you feel. Feck all going on... :?


slow is not the word mate


----------



## contiman (Aug 20, 2008)

ok
sorry for my bad english


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Nice to meet up with you guys at the tt09 meet.

Update.

Car is running well at this stage. 
Done around 500 miles and is booked in Jbs for oil and filter change and check up. 
Book in for the 15 aug for tuning.

From reading vurpus thread it sound like Jbs are borrowing some tuning equipment to tune his car live !?

If so this may be my lucky day and Jbs will do this for meeee!!!

Lego


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> Book in for the 15 aug for tuning.
> 
> Lego


lol that is so funny,after everything you said as well :roll: hey ho i hope they map it properly for you.i'll await the new thread in a couple of weeks then.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Lol

I am a back stabbing bastard!!! Lol

hopefully Jbs will do a great job on steves car. 
If so my car is booked in a week later!!

How cool is that!!!

I can't wait.

Lego


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> Lol
> 
> I am a back stabbing bastard!!! Lol


after seeing you laughing and joking with tim and james at event 09 i turned to neil and said"i bet you any money simon gets jbs to map it" lol how right i am.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

If only you could hear and understand what we were talking/laughing about!

Was funny tho!!

Just playing the game uncle steven!

Lego


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL u guys crack me up......i hope u guys both get ur car mapped correctly and are not posting another angry thread in a couple of weeks..lol

Cheers Neil


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Just give it to Wak and Morgan at VagCheck...

For God's sake why do you guys bother with these MM boy scouts?

Map it once, map it properly. 8)

They are the best.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Just give it to Wak and Morgan at VagCheck...
> 
> For God's sake why do you guys bother with these MM boy scouts?
> 
> ...


Il Second That Vote! [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I told Sav at EvenTT09 that would be exactly where my car will be if I'm not happy with results!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> I told Sav at EvenTT09 that would be exactly where my car will be if I'm not happy with results!


I'd still take it there regardless.

They're pure genius and will get the best out of it if the hardware is up to it... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi

And where will that be then ?? Come nwe spill the beans..lol


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> If only you could hear and understand what we were talking/laughing about!
> 
> Lego


well uncle simon,between the 3 of you i dread to think.Make sure they've tightened all the screws up as you don't want anymore dropping in the turbo now do you :lol: i bet james could buy a ferrari on the back of what you and v-spurs have spent :roll:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Morning Steve

Depends on which model of Ferrari Jamies would like to buy! 
Don't you think ?

Anyhow, 500 miles to go and this runnng Bussiness is starting to get me down.

I think there's a some kind of meeting or show next month!

Does anyone fancy meeting up to drive to the show on the day?!

Apart from DJ Caney!! (only joking) :wink:

Would be good if weather holds this time!

Lego

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Just give it to Wak and Morgan at VagCheck...
> 
> For God's sake why do you guys bother with these MM boy scouts?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advise.

UPDATE

My car is of to JBS next tuesday to be tuned.

880 miles of running done.

LEGO


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Where is the show?? If i can get the time of work rhen i'm up for it ..Just let me know where and when

Cheers Neil

Ps hope all is well when it gets mapped!! give me a call when its sorted..


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

TTKING said:


> Where is the show?? If i can get the time of work rhen i'm up for it ..Just let me know where and when
> 
> Cheers Neil
> 
> Ps hope all is well when it gets mapped!! give me a call when its sorted..


Will do dude!

How much bhp do you think it will make ???


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

@ a guess 450/480bhp......600BHP on JBS rollers :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

TTKING said:


> @ a guess 450/480bhp......600BHP on JBS rollers :lol:


Ha ha!!

Jbs dyno is down at the mo, but I am very intrested in taking it
for a dyno run after.

Anywhere local??


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

lego man,
why would you swap a gr**n for a md555 they make about 30bhp more?! This whole thread has become a joke.


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

There is a decent Dyno Dynamics Rollers in Loughborough called scoobyworks been there before ,very good.
Oh BTW it will make 450bhp max,sorry.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

RyTune said:


> There is a decent Dyno Dynamics Rollers in Loughborough called scoobyworks been there before ,very good.
> Oh BTW it will make 450bhp max,sorry.


ahh,someone that speaks sense at last,i'm sure i've read on turbo dynamics website about one of the 555 turbos doing 600 i.e different specs?


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

450 on pump imo . Heard there are a few options but no more than 500. From the graphs i've seen seem very laggy especially compared to lego's old turbo.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> lego man,
> why would you swap a gr**n for a md555 they make about 30bhp more?! This whole thread has become a joke.


hi rytune

What turbo did I have before??

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> 450 on pump imo . Heard there are a few options but no more than 500. From the graphs i've seen seem very laggy especially compared to lego's old turbo.


hi rytune

Are you male or female??

It's just that you keep changing your mind and jumping to conclusions every two mins?!

Thanks for your opinion though.

To be honest, your results or completely diffrent from the manufacture
of this turbo and it's retailers eg rogar clarke.

Lego


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Hi Lego,
Sorry but i really no nothing about turbo's and tuning so please forgive me :lol: 
Lego you were running a Evo FP(forced perfomance) Green this turbo running sul will run a safe maximum of 330whp holding approx 1.5/1.6 bar at redline(this is all it will hold). Unfortunately many people ran this turbo more than this in the midrange had failures that are well documented.What happened to yours?No refund from fp?

As for the md555 yes i know there sold with there own tweaks from roger clark ,one made 355atw at 1.8bar with pump and octane booster.
At the end of the day perhaps i shouldn't post anything but i felt so angry when i read this thread that a innocent guy seems to be taken for a ride i felt inclined to say something.All this live mapping etc crap just makes my blood boil! 
I won't say another word on the matter but if you need advice or help then i'm happy to help


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> Hi Lego,
> Sorry but i really no nothing about turbo's and tuning so please forgive me :lol:
> Lego you were running a Evo FP(forced perfomance) Green this turbo running sul will run a safe maximum of 330whp holding approx 1.5/1.6 bar at redline(this is all it will hold). Unfortunately many people ran this turbo more than this in the midrange had failures that are well documented.What happened to yours?No refund from fp?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your help, how ever can I but you right!? because you last post was incorrect!!

Not sure where on earth you get your info from !!!

I was NOT running a FP green turbo. I was running turbo that was manufactured by CR Turbos !
This turbo was not making 1.6 -1.8 bar. It made easy 2.0 bar and held 1.8 right up to 7 k.

Yes Roger Clark made some modifications to the MD555 on request, of which I have specified on this new turbo.

All this live mapping make your blood boil!!! ??? Not sure what to say about that!! :-*

You also stated in a previous post

"lego man,
why would you swap a gr**n for a md555 they make about 30bhp more?! This whole thread has become a joke."

If in your opinion the FP green is no good, why criticize the fact why I have gone changed it to a MD555 turbo ?!

Do you know my application? Can you read my mind ? Whats the lottery numbers for this saturdays draw ? :lol:

Not being funny here, because you may know a little about turbos, but clearly you have got alot wrong on what turbo I had, what is was running and what turbo I have gone for AND not forgetting the most import thing "my application"

Thanks for offering you advise, I will contact you if I need you help. 

Regards

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Back to planet earth !!!

LOL

LEGO


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> Back to planet earth !!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> LEGO


you've never been on it :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Back to planet earth !!!
> ...


I had a long weekend visit there once ! :lol:


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

The reason i stated a FP Green was thats what WAS on the JBS hybrid twin kit at inters if yours was different i apologise.
The fp green is a good turbo if ran at no more than 1.7bar peak.
The MD555/MD321 V is laggy on a 2L in my opinion . 
Hey good luck to you,please run your car on a DD rollers and prove me wrong.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> The reason i stated a FP Green was thats what WAS on the JBS hybrid twin kit at inters if yours was different i apologise.
> The fp green is a good turbo if ran at no more than 1.7bar peak.
> The MD555/MD321 V is laggy on a 2L in my opinion .
> Hey good luck to you,please run your car on a DD rollers and prove me wrong.


Apology excepted.

2l ? what? engine? spec? vehicle?

LEGO


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What about your warranty, have you thought of a big exhaust as all the fast cars in the car parks have them :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Still trying to sort out your seats proving a little difficult, you sure you dont fancy plain black,easier to clean after a drag :roll:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

robokn said:


> What about your warranty, have you thought of a big exhaust as all the fast cars in the car parks have them  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Still trying to sort out your seats proving a little difficult, you sure you dont fancy plain black,easier to clean after a drag :roll:


Easier to clean after a drag?

Did you mean shag?

:lol:

LEGO


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

lego man said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > What about your warranty, have you thought of a big exhaust as all the fast cars in the car parks have them :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Lol! :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

I'm sure your not interested.What has your tuner/supplier said the turbo will do on sul?



lego man said:


> RyTune said:
> 
> 
> > The reason i stated a FP Green was thats what WAS on the JBS hybrid twin kit at inters if yours was different i apologise.
> ...


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> I'm sure your not interested.What has your tuner/supplier said the turbo will do on sul?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RyTune,

I have spec the engine internals/turbo/running gear not the supplier/Tuner.

Very interested, due to the fact different engine manufacture have different engine efficiencies.

LEGO


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

LEGO,
So you've gone for the rcm hybrid 500 ?Is that a md321v? Anyway i am really interested to see if your 2.0t is more effiecient than the scoobies.Any idea when it will be completed?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> LEGO,
> So you've gone for the rcm hybrid 500 ?Is that a md321v? Anyway i am really interested to see if your 2.0t is more effiecient than the scoobies.Any idea when it will be completed?


Yes it is.

What was your engine specs is / on your scoobie with the md555 fitted ?

Engine tuning starts next tuesday

LEGO


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

I'm sure you've done your homework a md321v will make 420-465bhp on a 2L scooby on pump fuel at 2 bar. Full boost on a 2L is around 4800rpm.
Lets see what yours does on dd rollers.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> I'm sure you've done your homework a md321v will make 420-465bhp on a 2L scooby on pump fuel at 2 bar. Full boost on a 2L is around 4800rpm.
> Lets see what yours does on dd rollers.


nice

any more details spec on the engine ??

standard heads? cams ? crank ? manifold? etc

LEGO


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

It's all irrevelant really scoobies are nothing like yours! If your happy with those figures thats cool. Was your old turbo a 20g conversion by any chance?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> It's all irrevelant really scoobies are nothing like yours! If your happy with those figures thats cool. Was your old turbo a 20g conversion by any chance?


I was only asking, thought you might share you information. If you not going to tell me than thanks ok.

Bit weird though :?

Are you the tramp that keep looking though my bins on sunday mornings examining my bank statements ?

Not quite 20g

Are you going to give your spec of your car or not?!

You quote" If you happy with those kind of figure thats cool" What do your mean??????????? :?

LEGO


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Not having a dig mate, a 450bhp road car is pretty quick.Most people run md321v's on 2.1-2.5 sti's all forged really ,headwork,manifolds,cams etc.I don't ask the spec.
I don't own a scooby as you can probably guess i just map them.Anyway seriously good luck with the build.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> So what do you think it should make then LEGO ? What have JBS told you?
> I've been looking and looks like 450/460 on a 2.3  is your different?


Hi Sam,

Not sure anything between 420 - 500 bhp.

450bhp would be great if it was reliable.

To me, its not all about BHP, its about drivability, and the way that the power is delivered .

Having a 500bhp car doesn't mean its faster around a track than a 420 bhp car!!! :wink:

what about your car???

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

sorry forgot to answer your question-

JBS has not told me anything due to the fact I have spec to gear.


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Sam,where/which dyno did Gary make 450bhp ? I'm sure you will confirm to lego that this turbo is more laggy than the owens hybrid. The owens hybrid makes 420/430 at 1.8 bar on pump.


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Sam what did yours make on Jabba's rollers and who's were you on and what did it make on the RRday?? :wink:

I can post my graph if required :wink:


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Are you gary? What turbo are you running?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

RyTune said:


> The owens hybrid makes 420/430 at 1.8 bar on pump.


is this the one they claim does 475bhp?


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

yes


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

RyTune said:


> Are you gary? What turbo are you running?


Yes!, and its an Owens from Jabba! :wink:


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

which dyno did it make 450bhp?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

RyTune said:


> which dyno did it make 450bhp?


Jabba's!, although Sams made 420ish on it and 420ish on an RR day elsewhere so I have no need to doubt it!


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Thats cool mate sounds like fun!


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Well I'm gonna RR mine next month (Sept) so we'll see then! :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Leon said:


> Well I'm gonna RR mine next month (Sept) so we'll see then! :wink:
> 
> Which turbo did you use on this one?
> 
> ...


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

lego man said:


> Leon said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm gonna RR mine next month (Sept) so we'll see then! :wink:
> ...


As above the Owens! :wink: , no its was a 1.8t on the RR graph although now a 1.9t ! :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Leon said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Leon said:
> ...


and is there much differance in a 1900cc?


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Where are you going for your RR day in sept?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

lego man said:


> and is there much differance in a 1900cc?


The next RR run will tell!! :wink: , and its also leaves the door open for a crank at a later date and so 2lt!


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

RyTune said:


> Where are you going for your RR day in sept?


At home here in N.Ireland!, probably a company called Ai Autosport ! :wink:

http://www.aiautosport.co.uk/


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Dastek,good rollers.Jonny is a good lad.Have you been before.


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

RyTune said:


> Dastek,good rollers.Jonny is a good lad.Have you been before.


Yip, when it was standard it made 240(point)something bhp, spot on for a QS! :wink:


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

What fuel do you use sul? Any water/meth injection?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

I dont run meth etc, and the car is run on Super at all times :wink:


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

Impressive figurs sam and leon there must be something good with those Jabba BTK'S!!
I bet you 2 can't wait till u get ur cars back, 1.9 and 2.0 bottom ends must be sweet as f*** :lol:

I better get a move on with mine...very soon i'll be joining the 2.0 BTK crew..

Cheers Neil


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

TTKING said:


> Hi all
> 
> Impressive figurs sam and leon there must be something good with those Jabba BTK'S!!
> I bet you 2 can't wait till u get ur cars back, 1.9 and 2.0 bottom ends must be sweet as f*** :lol:
> ...


Yeah get it done!!  :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Leon said:


> Yeah get it done!!  :wink:


he will one day i'm sure but i think he's geting jbs to map it :lol:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Leon was that you car that was on the Jabba stand at castle coombe? if it was i have to say it looked really sweet i really like the carbon fibre bits you have fitted inside. do you mind if i ask where you got them from. 
When you get your car back you need to give it to Luke and let him take you round a track he's an amazing driver, he took me around coombe in the A3 which was breath taking.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

G12MO X said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > Leon was that you car that was on the Jabba stand at castle coombe? if it was i have to say it looked really sweet i really like the carbon fibre bits you have fitted inside. do you mind if i ask where you got them from.
> ...


Well in that case that's one hell of a beast he's got there then.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

anyone upgraded there gear box ?

lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > anyone upgraded there gear box ?
> ...


whats he done?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> whats he done?


it's top secret


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> Ask him


final drive ??


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

I know, as i went threw his bins aswell. :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> I know, as i went threw his bins aswell. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

good trip to jbs then mr lego.


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Leon was that you car that was on the Jabba stand at castle coombe? if it was i have to say it looked really sweet i really like the carbon fibre bits you have fitted inside. do you mind if i ask where you got them from.
> When you get your car back you need to give it to Luke and let him take you round a track he's an amazing driver, he took me around coombe in the A3 which was breath taking.


Yeah gadgetboy38, Luke took it down to get some miles on it before an oil change and final map tweak! :wink: 
The carbon bits are mostly Osir!, I bought some directly from them and some second hand! :wink:

Sam I'm gonna kick your a$$!!, you said you didnt take it over 7k!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> good trip to jbs then mr lego.


yer, 15mins drive down the road for me !!! 

Roll on tuesday!!

LEGO


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Are you going down scoobyworks when done? Could pop down.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> Are you going down scoobyworks when done? Could pop down.


What is at scooby works? dyno ?

Have they got a good dyno? Do they set there dyno room temp settings to 32c ?

Hope so!

LEGO


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Yeah they have a dyno. It's Dyno Dynamics and known to be very accurate.
The dyno has it's own weather station! I have nothing to do with them but have used there dyno to check power etc.
It's in Loughborough.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> Yeah they have a dyno. It's Dyno Dynamics and known to be very accurate.
> The dyno has it's own weather station! I have nothing to do with them but have used there dyno to check power etc.
> It's in Loughborough.


Do you go through there bins as well  (joking)

Sounds good if they have a weather station ( room temperature probe ) hooked in.

How do we TT owner go on for a accurate dyno being semi 4wd. I know they disconnect the heldex controller.

But is this still accurate. ???

Plus can they dyno upto 600bhp? ( I am dreaming of course ) :lol:

LEGO


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

If you want a proper dyno Regal in Southampton have a mustang dyno capable of more than the TT will
kick out as they have dyno'd 996 turbo with lots of engine mods I think it will do up 1000Bhp and it's four wheel as well


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

It is the latest DD so they may well run TT's . I can't see why it wouldn't be accurate in 2wd??
They have the capability of 600whp on each set of rollers so 1200whp 4wd or 1500bhp!


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Regals seem to overread compared to DD,a ed 30 made 302bhp on DD and 345bhp on regal.
Regals graphs look nothing like the mustang dyno's i've seen they look more like lps graphs.I went threw there bins aswell.


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

If you don't want to use DD there is a dastek dyno in wellingborough called ZEN Performance same make as Gary is using and they can run TT's.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys.

LEGO

I think i might get a few dynos and take a average !


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

UPDATE.

My car is run in, and I have dropped it of at JBS this morning.

Hopefully I can collect it sometime Saturday. I cant wait 

LEGO


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Which Saturday :roll: :roll:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

robokn said:


> Which Saturday :roll: :roll:


This saturday comming 8)

LEGO


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

cant wait!!


----------



## contiman (Aug 20, 2008)

any news


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Why did you get now pistons if bore is same? Cant you just cant crank and rods to suit?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Why did you get now pistons if bore is same? Cant you just cant crank and rods to suit?


Hi,

Bore size is 82 mm Standard is 81.5 i think.

New pistons need for re bore.

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi,

UPDATE:

Well what do I say :-

My car goes great, pulls like a train, and brakes wind screens !!

Will post more detail with videos etc.

I have benched my car against my friends GTR R35. Results......

Yes, I Lost, but only via 2 car lengths up to 100 mph from stand still.

Need different gear ratio hitting 160 mph + in no time!

No dyno yet, but who cares at the mo! Enjoying every minute, plus theres more mod to come in the next few weeks !

Special thanks to JBS, although we have not finished yet!

LEGO

PS who wants to race me! 8)


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

sounds good, glad its running like you wanted it to


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

glad your happy,are you taking it too santa pod?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Not sure when that is?

There are a couple of issues I have to address with the car first. 
The Weight of the car, Inter-cooler and charge pipes needs to be bigger, Turbo housing need to go bigger and Nos fitted, suspension set-up.

I have a few track days lined up soon.

LEGO :roll:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

S&S said:


> sounds good, glad its running like you wanted it to


Thanks dude.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> Not sure when that is?
> 
> There are a couple of issues I have to address with the car first.
> The Weight of the car, Inter-cooler and charge pipes needs to be bigger, Turbo housing need to go bigger and Nos fitted, suspension set-up.
> ...


then what after you've done all of the above?jet engine :lol: p.s watch out for those speed cameras


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

who deleted the posts ref jbs doing the mapping then? :roll:


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Whats that caney? What size hardpipes are you running then?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> who deleted the posts ref jbs doing the mapping then? :roll:


No posts deleted my side.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> Whats that caney? What size hardpipes are you running then?


63mm and 75 mm in parts.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure when that is?
> ...


lol :lol:


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Have run 550bhp on 60mm piping,thats not a bottleneck mate.
Whats the turbo inlet/outlet size and throttle body.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> Have run 550bhp on 60mm piping,thats not a bottleneck mate.
> Whats the turbo inlet/outlet size and throttle body.


throttle body from a RS4

Big bottle neck where the turbo pressure sensor is mounted.

Intercooler moves only 6 ltrs I think.


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

60mm will be big enough for that turbo. Intercooler could be restrictive. I'm guessing by your posts that the results are not quite a high as you were hoping?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> 60mm will be big enough for that turbo. Intercooler could be restrictive. I'm guessing by your posts that the results are not quite a high as you were hoping?


Yes, your guessing.

I am very very happy with the results, Common, a GTR R35 is one of today's top super cars, a few car lengths away is pretty good in my eyes. (but not good enough) 
The problem is me, I am greedy, and nothing is every good enough and I am a power freak!



LEGO


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

I am sure it goes well.What sort of boost are you running?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> I am sure it goes well.What sort of boost are you running?


1.8 - 2.0 bar.

LEGO


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Interesting,the 321v didn't seem to make any more power over 1.6bar and use to tail off at the top end,perhaps yours is a newer version.I've heard of a few bearing failure due to overspeed.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> Interesting,the 321v didn't seem to make any more power over 1.6bar and use to tail off at the top end,perhaps yours is a newer version.I've heard of a few bearing failure due to overspeed.


You make me laugh! cant wait to meet up one day!  
The 321v is a about three years old if I remember talking to Mark from turbo dynamics.

My boost holds very well. nerr nerr ni nerr neer :lol:


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

So it's not changed thats why i was interested. I'm sure it still goes well. Why not dyno it at zen/scoobyworks just for interest. Or 1/4 down the pod,get your mate in the gtr to come along.
At what rpm do you see 2 bar boost by?I think you've got me wrong i am genuinely interested!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

RyTune said:


> Whats the turbo inlet/outlet size and throttle body.


i ran 2 blouch turbos and both had comp surge!turned out it was the comp cover outlet diameter which was 56mm-way too small :? switched to 76mm and it went away.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

RyTune said:


> So it's not changed thats why i was interested. I'm sure it still goes well. Why not dyno it at zen/scoobyworks just for interest. Or 1/4 down the pod,get your mate in the gtr to come along.
> At what rpm do you see 2 bar boost by?I think you've got me wrong i am genuinely interested!


lol i think you're just baiting him :wink:


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Interesting theory caney [smiley=gossip.gif] 
As long as lego is happy but he's quick to start thinking about Nos .


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> Interesting theory caney [smiley=gossip.gif]
> As long as lego is happy but he's quick to start thinking about Nos .


Ha ha..

Thought about Nos for a cheap power gain ! due to my car being that slow ! ( not ) :lol:

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> So it's not changed thats why i was interested. I'm sure it still goes well. Why not dyno it at zen/scoobyworks just for interest. Or 1/4 down the pod,get your mate in the gtr to come along.
> At what rpm do you see 2 bar boost by?I think you've got me wrong i am genuinely interested!


Wouldn't mind getting it a dyno run, but my car it just not quite finished yet. I am not to bothered about 1/4 mile times although I will bench mark it once complete.

I have already bust my wind screen launching it the other day  (was it worth it ..... nope)

If your talking lap times then this is a my interest. 8)

Your boost question, around 3900 to 4100.

LEGO


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

How the hell did that happen?


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

sounds like good spool for a 321v. where are you taking it on the track?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> sounds like good spool for a 321v. where are you taking it on the track?


Not sure if your taking the piss. I think you funny any how !

Its not a m321v its a md555.

Cadwell Park.

LEGO

PS have you been through our bin lately ?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

robokn said:


> How the hell did that happen?


Big launch of the lights, Hit second gear then ping !!! goes the windscreen !

Here is a Photo 







[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Dam!!

LEGO


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Getting warmed up for the pod were you!
I was thinking of doing cadwell at the end of the month.Not been threw the bins lately might have to have a look for some screwed up dyno graphs!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> Getting warmed up for the pod were you!
> I was thinking of doing cadwell at the end of the month.Not been threw the bins lately might have to have a look for some screwed up dyno graphs!


LOL, Cool, let me know when you are going in dates, may see you the to push you onto the track !

Of out to a party now, rave safe and catch you later !!!

LEGO

PS Put the Bin out for me when you have done ! :lol:


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Easy mate, glad your car is going well. In terms of track driving what are you going to do in terms of heat? I haven't really thought about tracking mine as I have not upgraded oil coolers, haldex oil system etc? Have you?

PS its all about cracking your windsreen when launching - join the club!

Tim


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

TimoTT said:


> Easy mate, glad your car is going well. In terms of track driving what are you going to do in terms of heat? I haven't really thought about tracking mine as I have not upgraded oil coolers, haldex oil system etc? Have you?
> 
> PS its all about cracking your windsreen when launching - join the club!
> 
> Tim


Hey Tim, how's it hanging?

I have a extra oil cooler fitted, not sure about haldex oil system. 
Is this recommended? If so where do we get one from?

Lego


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TimoTT said:


> Easy mate, glad your car is going well. In terms of track driving what are you going to do in terms of heat? I haven't really thought about tracking mine as I have not upgraded oil coolers, haldex oil system etc? Have you?
> 
> PS its all about cracking your windsreen when launching - join the club!
> 
> Tim


turn the boost down to 1.3/1.4 bar and use the nos for overtaking,should be ok then.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

UPDATE:

Spare wheel is removed, jack etc.

I put the spare wheel on the bath room scales which read 15 kg !!!

Today, I had some kind a race with a 400 bhp Supra !. I am only going what it had printed on the sides and whooping inter-cooler !

The Lego TT kick his ass big time ! Well happy with that ! I wouldnt even call it a race ! The owner of the Supra said " what the f**k have you done to that"
My reply was " K and N air filter" :lol:

The funny part is the car looks almost standard......... plus a hair dresses car too !!

LEGO


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Superb. :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Quality answer bet he was left thinking what the F'ck


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

he was very confused ! put it that way ! :lol:

so funny !


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> My reply was " K and N air filter"


 priceless 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Had an odd experience like that with some people carrier type thing.

Sounded and went like the Santapod jetcar. Roared like a jet engine.

Told me it was standard. :roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like your enjoying it Si!

Can't wait to get mine back!

I'll be back in the uk next week.

Maybe I should ask them to fit a K&N Filter to mine too! Lol


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Sounds like your enjoying it Si!
> 
> Can't wait to get mine back!
> 
> ...


Hi stev,

How its hanging!

Hope you having a great holiday!

Really happy with the car mate. Just been to awesome gti meet with nem.
Nice to meet a few new people to.

I sure your car will be complete soon.
I bet you can't wait !

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

UPDATE

Advice from JBS auto Designs.

Forge Inter-cooler is to small. Replace with a bigger one. 
Require a larger slightly larger exhaust housing. 
Lowering of suspension.

While I am waiting for the above, I am now putting my car on a diet.

So far I have removed the everything within the space wheel area, and my job this weekend is to remove the
weights behind the rear bumper.

I have the battery installed in the rear left side of the boot, so this should compensate.

The weight of the spare wheel was 16 kg.

LEGO


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Why the sudden advice from jbs ? Did someone get it dyno'd? :lol: 
Bin patrol.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> Why the sudden advice from jbs ? Did someone get it dyno'd? :lol:
> Bin patrol.


LOL (bin patrol)

Not sure why it got missed on both parties.

No dyno results. Thinking of getting it done before I do these mods and have it mapped again.

See the difference in dynos.

Could you clean our bins next time!!!

Can you run dynos ?


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

I can operate them but i tend to leave it too the locals as i'm normally watching the car run through the map on the lappy,you know some of this new fangled "live mapping" :lol: 
Let me know how you get on.I'll be ready with the camera.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

if you were local, i would of let you dyno it for me. :-*


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Should be ok on dastek at zen in wellingborough. Scoobyworks in Loughborough .


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

I found a body kit that i actually like.

What do you think?

This could be the one.


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

lego DONT DO IT!!


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry, that looks gay dude. Stick to what you have, keep it OEM+ and leave it as a sleeper :wink:

Only thing i'd do if i were you is maybe V6 front end and get rid of those horrid front indicators for clear ones.

Have you upgraded your brakes?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

jamal said:


> Sorry, that looks gay dude. Stick to what you have, keep it OEM+ and leave it as a sleeper :wink:
> 
> Only thing i'd do if i were you is maybe V6 front end and get rid of those horrid front indicators for clear ones.
> 
> Have you upgraded your brakes?


I think it looks ace!!

yes brakes are uprated, see my TT in the garage section, some photos there.

lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Story so far!

My car went back to Jbs for some warranty repairs a few days ago. 
And with a little help from me she goes like a rocket!

First gear 1.7 bar at 6.5 rpm
sencond gear 1.8 bar rpm
3rd 4th 5th and 6th 2.0 bar. Yippeeee!!

Only thing is, yesterday I floored it in 4th up the a38 and with a bang 
and rattle I stripped 4th gear !!! Uppsss

So I am looking for a second hand gearbox.

Does anyone know I could find one or who's got one ???

Looked on eBay so far.

Lego


----------



## IbizaAlex (Nov 11, 2005)

Done a few gears on mine now! 5th at the start of the month.










Current Setup:










Ive had the gears all cryogenically treated and apart from 5th they have been fine. I do run a 5spd box. It may be worth you getting a new set of gears and get them treated. Chuck an LSD/ATB in there too. Another option is a company called SQS who make some seriously strong gears and seq shift too!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

If I were you Lego, I'd spend as much on a box as you can afford - try & do it once & do it right as the saying goes!!

Its obviously the next weakest link in the chain in your overall package so its likely that its going to do it again if you just replace with standard - not sure if you're going to be doing it yourself or not but the labour costs will mount up otherwise if it keeps happening.

Frozen parts, shot peened etc is something I would definately look at doing at the very minimum.

Good luck

Lee


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Read this post on the phone this morning and thought, surely you would have to do something different or it will happen again. Seems like the lads have already answered my question. 

Good luck Lego, you might as well get the HPA extended gear set now like Steve .


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

AKTTSKA said:


> Done a few gears on mine now! 5th at the start of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask where you had the gears cryogenically treated :?:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

AKTTSKA said:


> !


what's the colour of that inlet mani mate?loving that!


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

hi m8 theres a vw audi breakers in worksop not far from u called motors in motion they aways have lots of tt bits prices not to bad cheers paul


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

bigbison said:


> hi m8 theres a vw audi breakers in worksop not far from u called motors in motion they aways have lots of tt bits prices not to bad cheers paul


Hi all,

Many thanks for the info.

Cool, A breakers near me !!! yippeee, reminds me of the RS Turbo days !!

Will give them a try to first thing monday morning.

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> AKTTSKA said:
> 
> 
> > !
> ...


WOW !!

That look great! What the specs on the Seat ?!

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Guys,

I am thinking of putting my full 2.0 litre monster up for sale, which includes everything, ecu to engine and running gear.

Reason is down to a new project for the car this winter.

I will be at the TT international 09 if anyone out there is serous about this monster kit and would like a drive !! 

LEGO

PS New project..... mk1 TT R36 Twin Turbo !! :wink:


----------



## JoJoEnglish85 (Dec 18, 2007)

pm me what you would want with it also with the current setup from motor to ecu and software so i know what im getting into. Thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> PS New project..... mk1 TT R36 Twin Turbo !! :wink:


 http://www.stormdevelopments.co.uk/r36-conversions.html :mrgreen:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > PS New project..... mk1 TT R36 Twin Turbo !! :wink:
> ...


Cheers Steve.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

AWESOME 

Charlie


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> PS New project..... mk1 TT R36 Twin Turbo


     well m8 after the awesome show at Manchester and listening to one of the v6 twin turbo golfs(the noise was pure audio porn  ) i can 100% understand why you are thinking this way 8)


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> > PS New project..... mk1 TT R36 Twin Turbo
> 
> 
> well m8 after the awesome show at Manchester and listening to one of the v6 twin turbo golfs(the noise was pure audio porn  ) i can 100% understand why you are thinking this way 8)


Hi Syd,

Yes, how good was they !

Lego


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a 5 speed Quattro gearbox if that is any good to you?

Cheers!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

BFT - John said:


> I have a 5 speed Quattro gearbox if that is any good to you?
> 
> Cheers!


different clutch size aren't they?6 speed 240mm/5 speed 228mm?


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

caney said:


> BFT - John said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 5 speed Quattro gearbox if that is any good to you?
> ...


I don't know at present, I seem to have a 5 speed Quattro gearbox on my TT at present. I have a 6 speed sitting in the garage and will know upon removal of gearbox....


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

BFT - John said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > BFT - John said:
> ...


Thanks very much for the offer, I have manage to source a box from a guy of the Forum.

Many thanks for the offer.

LEGO


----------



## IbizaAlex (Nov 11, 2005)

Gears we done at a company called Frozen Solid. Not as cheap as they used to be mind! Inlet colour is actually halfords high temp matt metallic black thats coated with high temp laquer. Engine is 1.9 with JE pistons, IE rods, Supertech valves, ported head, 2871r running 2.2bar, decat full 3" system, Sem mani with 80mm tb. Should be around 450bhp. Just need to finish the mapping then it will go on the rollers.

Good that you have a box already. Be nice to see what happend to the gear that went.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

lego man said:


> PS New project..... mk1 TT R36 Twin Turbo !! :wink:


How about this instead?

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1220154.htm


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > PS New project..... mk1 TT R36 Twin Turbo !! :wink:
> ...


NOW that would be interesting  as i tell people i work for..nothing is impossible..it all depends how deep your pockets are :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Regal are selling their 470 Bhp MK V Golf 25k maybe cheaper


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

You have to cut out wings to get the v8 in there. TRD said they would take it on (They do the VW cup cars). They told me 12k drive in drive out


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Bikerz said:


> You have to cut out wings to get the v8 in there. TRD said they would take it on (They do the VW cup cars). They told me 12k drive in drive out


what's the point though?a load of hassle for about 380bhp as this is all this engine ever makes :?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Sound! It should (yes fly in the sky) be far more realible than these BT 1.8's and wouldnt take too much to get more power out of it. Im sure it would destroy the handling etc... but I was just saying it was possible apparently


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

What do you think to this ? :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

only one thing to say m8  foook me that picks up the speed, it must feel like it is pulling like an express train 8)

respect m8 :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> What do you think to this ? :roll:


i think you'll obviously not bothered about speed limits on public roads  :winkost a vid of your afr's at full chat if you can,see what they are!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

lego man said:


> What do you think to this ? :roll:


I think the first word that popped into my mind when I watched it was "incriminating". The word "retard" also featured heavily.

140mph on a single carriageway, at night... I actually think it's really unfortunate that the police will probably never see this video, and if they did, probably wouldn't take the time to follow it up. I'd quite like to see you lose your license.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice of him to leave his Facebook page with his name and location for the police so they don't have to try 'too' hard to catch him. People who drive at those speeds on public roads deserve to drive into a tree.


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

lego man said:


> What do you think to this ? :roll:


Video removed :roll:

I saw this earlier on and the acceleration was impressive after 4000rpms, would have liked to see if bottom end was there too for a stroker :!:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Spandex said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think to this ? :roll:
> ...


So Spandex, is it ture that your forum picture reflects on what type of person your are ? 
( a sad, blue in the face square man ) time to change your picture and your face ! smile !

I cant wait to meet up one day and for you to call me a retard to my face !? :lol: ( That will be funny )
Plus I see you have 330 bhp out of a bmw ! nice

Have you never been over the speed limit before ? ever or do you have a speed limiter fitted to 54 mph !

You have made my day ! :lol:

LEGO

PS video removed, do to the above. In future, those who are interested in the performance of this car, I will setup a private access area so that we keep everyone happy. I guess your not welcome Spandex ! :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

pinotattt said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think to this ? :roll:
> ...


Sorry, I removed it due to the plonker above ! (never know what people may do/say )

I will setup a private area, or just show the speedo in future !

LEGO


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel your pain :wink: 
we got plenty of them here down south :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

lego man said:


> So Spandex, is it ture that your forum picture reflects on what type of person your are ?
> ( a sad, blue in the face square man ) time to change your picture and your face ! smile !


That is Mr Grumpy from the Mr. Men books. I'm not blue, but the rest is accurate.


lego man said:


> I cant wait to meet up one day and for you to call me a retard to my face !? :lol: ( That will be funny )
> Plus I see you have 330 bhp out of a bmw ! nice


Err... Sure, if we meet up I'll do that for you. If you have any defence or reason why you believe that wasn't a display of seriously inconsiderate and reckless driving I'd like to hear it too. At that speed, with your reaction time and stopping distance (it even looks a little damp there) you would not be able to stop if there was someone in the road. To me, that seems a bit of a retarded thing to do. Perhaps you believe the risks are worth whatever you gained from doing it (a bit of excitement for yourself?).


lego man said:


> Have you never been over the speed limit before ? ever or do you have a speed limiter fitted to 54 mph !


Yes I have been over the limit. I've not even come close to doing 80mph over the limit though. are you seriously trying to compare the two? Really??. 


lego man said:


> I will setup a private access area so that we keep everyone happy. I guess your not welcome Spandex ! :wink:


Quick thinking, Einstein. As if you need ME talking about it for the police to find out... Oooh, that reminds me. Remember that thread on here about the video of a car driving through a puddle and soaking a load of kids at a bus stop?
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...st-could-be-fined-for-splashing-children.html

The police have computers!! Who knew??


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Spandex, (Mr Grumpy)

From looking at your post, you do nothing but moan I guess till your blue in the face ! :?

Look Mr Grumpy, this is a nice happy thread, not a sad one.

Its possible that this is the wrong thread for you!

I have bigger fish to fry! :-* but, Just because I am so kind, I have taken the time to make you a nice new one where you can 
moan and groan over and over again !

How cools that ?! I will let you find it on the TT forum, give you something to do!! :lol: :lol:

Jog on ! if you can that is ! :lol:

LEGO


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

lego man said:


> Spandex,
> 
> From looking at your post, you do nothing but moan! :?
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I'd still like to hear you justify the driving in your video. I know there are very few saints out there on the road, and I'm not one of them, but honestly I find it staggering that you would do that.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Spandex said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex,
> ...


See ya around Spandex !


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

wish my car could do that :? ...well thinking about it it is obviously not lego's car ...his car is wayyyyyyy slower than the car in the video.must be some random video he found on the net


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

lego man said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > lego man said:
> ...


You sound like a lovely bloke, arrogant, pigheaded, inconsiderate, are they your best values?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> wish my car could do that :? ...well thinking about it it is obviously not lego's car ...his car is wayyyyyyy slower than the car in the video.must be some random video he found on the net


Yeah, think I saw that one too Syd!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> wish my car could do that :? ...well thinking about it it is obviously not lego's car ...his car is wayyyyyyy slower than the car in the video.must be some random video he found on the net


I'll vouch for that lego's car is slow :wink: well thats what my 6 year old boy said when lego let him drive it :lol:

So cant possibly be the car in the video :wink: :wink: :wink:

Sav...


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Personally I don't enjoy conflict and usually steer well clear but I really don't think that any one who has a BT isn't guilty of the occasional rush of blood to the head whilst driving and as for wagging fingers and insinuating that people are retarded I think that the forum can do without it as we are all friends here, right?     
P.S. I'd love to see the video. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## AuTTiMan (Aug 24, 2009)

lego man said:


> pinotattt said:
> 
> 
> > lego man said:
> ...


Lego, you're already the board's biggest attention whore. No need in striving to be the board's biggest drama queen also. Lighten up and post the video, please.

TIA


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

AuTTiMan said:


> Lighten up and post the video, please.


Whatever you think of the driving, posting a video of you driving at 140mph on a wet, single carriageway road, at night on the same forum where you've also given your full name, facebook profile and place of work *would* be retarded.

Some people need protecting from themselves.. Don't encourage him.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Video removed :roll:

I saw this earlier on and the acceleration was impressive after 4000rpms, would have liked to see if bottom end was there too for a stroker :!:[/quote]

Sorry, I removed it due to the plonker above ! (never know what people may do/say )

I will setup a private area, or just show the speedo in future !

LEGO[/quote]
Lego, you're already the board's biggest attention whore. No need in striving to be the board's biggest drama queen also. Lighten up and post the video, please.

TIA[/quote]

Hi TIA

Thanks for you comments!

I will be posting a editted version of the video with more content this time !
This video will be open to all to see on youtube.

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Spandex said:


> AuTTiMan said:
> 
> 
> > Lighten up and post the video, please.
> ...


Spandex, 
Hows life? 
How do you know that it was me driving? Fact is you dont, you are presuming. 
Thank you very much for your concern, really greatfull. 
Would be more greatfull if you would stfu stirring shit and think of something nice to say somewhere else!

Didnt you agree that you would "Jog on" :wink: 
Again, I dont think I am the first to say this.

No offence.

Regards

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

acmurray said:


> Personally I don't enjoy conflict and usually steer well clear but I really don't think that any one who has a BT isn't guilty of the occasional rush of blood to the head whilst driving and as for wagging fingers and insinuating that people are retarded I think that the forum can do without it as we are all friends here, right?
> P.S. I'd love to see the video. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Hi Arron,

Hows it going? 8)

Will be posting a video soon. Having great fun making to. 
Learning how to use a program called Final Cut on the Apple Mac.

Didnt relise how much fun you can have making videos ! (clean ones that is hahaha)

Hows your TT comming along?

LEGO


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

you could always make a private vid on you-tube & choose who you prefer to view :wink:

Just a thought from the south :twisted:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

pinotattt said:


> you could always make a private vid on you-tube & choose who you prefer to view :wink:
> 
> Just a thought from the south :twisted:


Thanks for that, what a great idea. This time, the car is being driven on a runway, if you get my drift !

LEGO


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Many BT kits have come & gone & I've heard that the stoker compensates for the lag the BT generates and starts pulling from bottom end 8) 
would love to see it go


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

pinotattt said:


> Many BT kits have come & gone & I've heard that the stoker compensates for the lag the BT generates and starts pulling from bottom end 8)
> would love to see it go


There is a massive difference for for example. 
Me and stev have the identical top end but his is a 1780cc and mine is a 2008cc

We both did many tests the other day. 
One was a rolling start in 5th gear at 50 mph. 
We both floored it side by side and the result
was amazing. I was miles in front.

Doest mean that steve car is slow because it's faster 
than mine with the nos.( at the moment ha ha) But the difference in power delivery
on this test was really outstanding.

Will keep you posted. I am making some slight changes this week!!

Lego


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Simon,we'll have to arrange a meet at Bruntingthorpe in the new year as you know it's got a 2 mile straight  it's £50/hour per car so a couple of hours would be plenty.
1)LEGOMAN
2)VSPURS
3)GI2MOX
4)CANEY
5)TIMOTT
And a few others perhaps?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> Simon,we'll have to arrange a meet at Bruntingthorpe in the new year as you know it's got a 2 mile straight  it's £50/hour per car so a couple of hours would be plenty.
> 1)LEGOMAN
> 2)VSPURS
> 3)GI2MOX
> ...


That sounds like fun, put me down. I bet arron will come to.
We have got a good group of fast TTs now. 
Great idea mate.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

lego man said:


> Spandex,
> Hows life?
> How do you know that it was me driving? Fact is you dont, you are presuming.
> Thank you very much for your concern, really greatfull.
> ...


Einstein,
I've missed you. Life is good thanks... How are things with you?

You're right, I am presuming it's you who's driving. If it's not, then you can pass on my comments to whoever is. My criticisms regarding the appalling lack of judgement are, of course, directed towards the driver. Honestly, your gratitude is really not necessary. I'm just glad I could help someone who is evidently a little hard of thinking (and spelling).

No offence? What have you said that I could possibly take offence to? That would be like being offended by the guests at a chimps tea party.

If you'd like to continue this, I think PM is probably the best place for it, don't you?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Spandex said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex,
> ...


Hi,

Cant you take a hint !! I guess not. 
I have no problem telling you in front of the world to leave me alone. I am a down to earth kind of guy. 
No need for pms my side. 
Again, I have had many pms from people telling me just to ignore you. 
I guess when people do a search on your name, they can clearly see that your just a moan arse with a BMW !

Thank you in advance for your cooperation.

LEGO

PS no more of my time will be wasted responding to your posts on this thread. Last one for me. :-*


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

G12MO X said:


> I'd put
> Neil down too !


2010 not 2011 mate :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I could be tempted to participate! It would be very interesting to see what results we could achieve!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

lego man said:


> Learning how to use a program called Final Cut on the Apple Mac.


Need a teacher? :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> I could be tempted to participate! It would be very interesting to see what results we could achieve!


no what you mean is who would win :wink: i can only imagine the banter after doing this :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

caney said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I could be tempted to participate! It would be very interesting to see what results we could achieve!
> ...


No, not who'd win! I'd really be interested to see what differences there were to each set up etc!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


You've been seeing too much of Ben :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Be good to see tbh.

Wonder if they would all make it home afterwards.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I think Lego taking the bait every time Spandex posts is hilarious, just shows he's a tool


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

caney said:


> Simon,we'll have to arrange a meet at Bruntingthorpe in the new year as you know it's got a 2 mile straight  it's £50/hour per car so a couple of hours would be plenty.
> 1)LEGOMAN
> 2)VSPURS
> 3)GI2MOX
> ...


I would live to come along.  At the moment I don't have my car but JBS say I will have it back in about 3 weeks. I would be grateful if you could hang on until I pick it up?
It would be great to finally put faces to the names, I think.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Fictorious said:


> I think Lego taking the bait every time Spandex posts is hilarious, just shows he's a tool


lol


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Learning how to use a program called Final Cut on the Apple Mac.
> ...


I will pm you at work tomorrow if that's ok.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Fictorious said:


> I think Lego taking the bait every time Spandex posts is hilarious, just shows he's a tool


Come on now, put the big spoon away and be nice.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> You've been seeing too much of Ben :lol: :lol:


Only seen him at ADI and Ace all year!

I'd just think that with some being 1.8 some 2.0 with different kits and tuned by different co's in different ways it is going to be really interesting!

I think anyone that has achieved 300 bhp + out of a TT would be interested to see how the results differ but all of which will have gained huge respect for the work, effort and money invested in achieving their results!

Well from me anyway!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Guys, stev has come up with a cracking idea.

I don't mind waiting till we are all ready arron. God can you imagin the
banter ! Jesus! But all in good fun.

Also, I would love to get a picture of all the big turbo TTs
in the uk. That would be ace!

Let's make this happen.

Lego


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

lego man said:


> Guys, stev has come up with a cracking idea.
> 
> I don't mind waiting till we are all ready arron. God can you imagin the
> banter ! Jesus! But all in good fun.
> ...


I feel a magazine feature coming!

Lol!


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

G12MO X said:


> I'd put
> Neil down too !


Whats wrong with me you gimp!!!  , did the run out the other night count me out?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Leon said:


> G12MO X said:
> 
> 
> > I'd put
> ...


Gimp!

Lol!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Edited out.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> No, not who'd win! I'd really be interested to see what differences there were to each set up etc!


yeah yeah :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Leon said:


> G12MO X said:
> 
> 
> > I'd put
> ...


forgot about you :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> I feel a magazine feature coming!
> 
> Lol!


Get in touch with Redline mag mate as they do alot of stiff at Bruntingthorpe plus they have timing gear!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I feel a magazine feature coming!
> ...


WoW 

That will be cool! whois going to contact them ?


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

lego man said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Steve has been in the mag a bunch of times, he must have a number on file somewhere.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

ive got a number and a name for them.... maybe ive been having a chat with them about the Alpina iTTalia Trip!  let me know if you need the details.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

just get in touch via the website.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Also edited out :wink:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

caney said:


> Leon said:
> 
> 
> > Whats wrong with me you gimp!!!  , did the run out the other night count me out?? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Oh cheers!!, you've stopped sending flowers and chocolates and now this!!!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Edited Out as this is Lego's post.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Lego,

I'm not making any judgements on the video clip, because I never saw it. But a word of caution http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/8302320.stm the motorist is public enemy #1 in the rozzers eyes, so I wouldn't publish it again even privately as it can be downloaded and emailed.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Nick225TT said:


> Lego,
> 
> I'm not making any judgements on the video clip, because I never saw it. But a word of caution http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/8302320.stm the motorist is public enemy #1 in the rozzers eyes, so I wouldn't publish it again even privately as it can be downloaded and emailed.


Many thanks for that.

My video will be just some content of the build and performance taken on a runway yet to be taken.

Cheers

LEGO


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

lego man said:


> Nick225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Lego,
> ...


Will look forward to watching that one


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Edited...

Firstly apologies for this exchange hijacking your thread guys. It was neither my intention and I'm sure Ben shares that.

Ben I appreciate your concern, thank you.  But I think you rather jumped down my throat regarding the comment to Steve. There was nothing derogatory in that remark (hence the smilies) and your response to it was perhaps a little over zealous and inflammatory. My response could also be considered the same so we're all square on that. I agree with your sentiment that we should move on so let that be the end of that one. 

Regarding Alpina. You will recall that our response to your post announcing the new team when the forum came back up was considered and dignified. Neither Trev nor I wish for this trip to be anything other than a success for those signed up to it. Indeed you will see that I offered to allow you use of the logo both for sig. strips and decals since no alternative appeared to be forthcoming. I did so in good faith because certain forum members going on the trip were commenting on the thread that there was no replacement design. Simon was quite clear in his response that you did not want to take me up on the offer and that was the end of that.

Ben, I won't pretend that I am happy with what happened after our return from Italy - I think both Trev and I were harshly treated and as a result we are losing the trip both of us put a lot of hours, knowledge and effort into. I'm sure had the shoe been on the other foot you'd feel and react in much the same way. I'm positive you're as passionate about this trip as we were. However I'm not going to bleat on about it as it is no longer one for the forum. 8)

If you wish to settle our differences over Alpina once and for all you have my phone number and my email address. You even have my home address. I'd be more than willing to discuss this with you, preferably face-to-face - just let me know when and where is good for you. I think we are both adult enough to conduct ourselves properly and to reach a much needed closure on this so we can move forward peacefully and positively.

In conclusion I hope you see this post as a step in the right direction. It is genuinely intended as such so please don't regard it in any other way. 

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Problem with my hazard switch ! :twisted:

Indicators are acting to goat ! intermittent fault flashing with alarm and stick.

Time to change it for a new one.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> Problem with my hazard switch ! :twisted:
> 
> Indicators are acting to goat ! intermittent fault flashing with alarm and stick.
> 
> Time to change it for a new one.


just changed the relay on my brother's TT,piece of piss to do.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> just changed the relay on my brother's TT,piece of piss to do.


People always say that when you can fart and the radio drops out! :roll:

When you come across Radios with mullered release catches
Aftermarket radios where the owner has no keys
Aftermarket cages that were too tight for the hole and hammered in with their razor blade edges to pull out......

It more like taking a pound flesh then a piece of piss! :roll: :lol:


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

lego man said:


> Problem with my hazard switch ! :twisted:
> 
> Indicators are acting to goat ! intermittent fault flashing with alarm and stick.
> 
> Time to change it for a new one.


Jon H has an excellent "How to" here viewtopic.php?p=809957
If you can't get keys, follow my suggestion on page two on how to make your own.  
Alternatively wait until I come over and I'll do it.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Me and Naresh dropped the dash as I didn't have keys and the time.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Just to let anyone who is interested know that I contacted Dav at Redline and he is very excited at the prospect of a TT thrash at Bruntingthorpe, He will send a reporter / photographer to the event if we decide to do it. He asked me to let him know who will be attending and what sort of TT they fly? I don't really want to organise the event as I'm over here, so if anyone else wants to just shout.


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

I might be around in a week or 2 :wink: Which dates did you have in mind :?:

Please keep me posted :-*


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

acmurray said:


> Just to let anyone who is interested know that I contacted Dav at Redline and he is very excited at the prospect of a TT thrash at Bruntingthorpe, He will send a reporter / photographer to the event if we decide to do it. He asked me to let him know who will be attending and what sort of TT they fly? I don't really want to organise the event as I'm over here, so if anyone else wants to just shout.


I'm very interested to attend!


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> acmurray said:
> 
> 
> > Just to let anyone who is interested know that I contacted Dav at Redline and he is very excited at the prospect of a TT thrash at Bruntingthorpe, He will send a reporter / photographer to the event if we decide to do it. He asked me to let him know who will be attending and what sort of TT they fly? I don't really want to organise the event as I'm over here, so if anyone else wants to just shout.
> ...


Cool, That makes two of us then. :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

acmurray said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > acmurray said:
> ...


Pretty sure that Caney, Sam, Lego, and Leon will also be up for it! All of us will be running over 400bhp so it will be fun I'm sure!


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Yip, count me in depending on dates etc!, like acmurray I'm on this side of the pond!! :wink:


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

hopefully mine will be ready some time in december!! But if not will i wouldn't miss for the world....Should be very interesting to see how and what way we used to get 400+ bhp

Cheers Neil


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

pinotattt said:


> I might be around in a week or 2 :wink: Which dates did you have in mind :?:
> 
> Please keep me posted :-*


Hey Michael.
Not quite sure on the dates yet. Will keep you posted.
Will be in Malta from 15 - 23 July 2010 for a wedding, hope to see you if you are about?


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi,Aaron,

I should be home during those dates, too hot for racing :wink: Send me a reminder a week before :wink:

Waiting for a date to pick my baby girl from the midlands in a week or 2 :wink: I hope it will coincide with your plans :twisted: Wouldn,t want to miss a TT trash 8)

Best regards

Michael


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guys!

Here is some new video footage launching my car
taken from the inside.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aLmO9tK ... tube_gdata

I used my iPhone so apologise for the shaky 
cam!

Hope you like it 
Lego


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

What did you hold the steering wheel with


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

TT51 said:


> What did you hold the steering wheel with


With one hand holding the while holding my iPhone at
the same time !!!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Here is some new video footage launching my car
> taken from the inside.
> ...


going by the stopwatch on my phone you hit 60mph in 4.3 secs!did a few times to make sure and they were all around 4.3 to 4.4 secs


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Yo stev

I get 3.9 on my mac in the video editing tool.

I also had a few races with my friends gtr. 
There nothing in it!!

Will nos I could maybe beat it !!

Show us a inside launch from yours dude.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

lego man said:


> Yo stev
> 
> I get 3.9 on my mac in the video editing tool.
> 
> ...


Timing it from when the speedo leaves the zero it takes just 3.2 to 60 mph!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Timing it from when the speedo leaves the zero it takes just 3.2 to 60 mph!


lol what are you using to time it!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

caney said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Timing it from when the speedo leaves the zero it takes just 3.2 to 60 mph!
> ...


Obviously a FAST watch!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

LOVE IT LEGO MAN, LOVE IT!

Do you rekon a 0-100 is possible in 8 secs?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

That video looked awesome. Have you played with frames per second? If not what exactly have you done to your engine?


----------



## Eddy (Feb 26, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> what exactly have you done to your engine?


K&N filter


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Eddy said:


> K&N filter


 :lol: :lol: 
Clean K&N filter...


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

alcanTTara said:


> LOVE IT LEGO MAN, LOVE IT!
> 
> Do you rekon a 0-100 is possible in 8 secs?


with the weight of our cars you would need a true 500/520bhp to get near to that time.Mine runs mid 10's with circa 400bhp,so with enough power it would be possible.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

alcanTTara said:


> LOVE IT LEGO MAN, LOVE IT!
> 
> Do you rekon a 0-100 is possible in 8 secs?


Thanks for the comment  
Not sure, think so will give it a try it some time, on the track on course....

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> alcanTTara said:
> 
> 
> > LOVE IT LEGO MAN, LOVE IT!
> ...


Will try it later today on my race track, place your bets now please ! 

**update**

Just looked at the video I posted yesterday, 0 - 80 mph is 6.3 according to my video. 
It should easy make it under 10 seconds.

I am timing the car when the speedo move on the line till it reaches 80mph. 
Will someone check it or am i dreaming.

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> That video looked awesome. Have you played with frames per second? If not what exactly have you done to your engine?


You mean that you have not been following my thread !! 8) 
Damm you !

2.0 ltr fully forged engine, tricky big valve head, big turbo, water injection.

Cheers

LEGO


----------



## Eddy (Feb 26, 2009)

lego, what is that noise when you lift off at 82mph, not the diverter valve but the noise just after?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Eddy said:


> lego, what is that noise when you lift off at 82mph, not the diverter valve but the noise just after?


Funny you should say that, it was my leg smacking my keys ! :lol:

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Here you go Caney,

0 to 130 ish on my friends race track !






I make 0 to 100 just under 8.8 seconds. :roll:

LEGO


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jesus christ will you put some water in your washer bottle, its seriously spoiling my enjoyment of your videos


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

AWESOME mate :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry wrong link. 
Try this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR7bQdNe ... tube_gdata

Lego


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

pinotattt said:


> Hi,Aaron,
> 
> I should be home during those dates, too hot for racing :wink: Send me a reminder a week before :wink:
> 
> ...


Cool 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

guys,anyone fancy meeting up at santapod on sunday?last rwyb of the year!i'm not running but can we persuade mr legoman to have a go?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> guys,anyone fancy meeting up at santapod on sunday?last rwyb of the year!i'm not running but can we persuade mr legoman to have a go?


Whos going? if I can take time off from work then its thumbs up !


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> jesus christ will you put some water in your washer bottle, its seriously spoiling my enjoyment of your videos


 :lol: :lol: 
Will do it for you !


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Last one for a bit.

This was at 100 mph, in 6th gear flat.


----------



## Eddy (Feb 26, 2009)

lego your car is absolutely amazing, just how quick does it feel when your driving? does it still take you by suprise or are you used to it yet?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Very nice!!! :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Eddy said:


> lego your car is absolutely amazing, just how quick does it feel when your driving? does it still take you by suprise or are you used to it yet?


Very smooth power delivery, very loud inside.

To be fair, with the tyres I have on its great on a dry day.
In the wet it's a different ball game. 
That's when it takes me by suprise.

Its like most things, you do get used to it very quickly. 
Me being a power freak, it's still not fast enough !

There's none of this for me in the wet, not worth it.

Lego


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

Totally amazed by that 100 + pull :!:

LEGOMAN promise never to be put off by the tut tutters when it comes to posting that stuff. REAL car fans love it!

THUMBS UP [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

ps. would like to come to your "track" one day :lol:

pps. would love to see you car filmed from the outside...to see all 4 wheels spinning on launch (i assume they do?)


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

alcanTTara said:


> Totally amazed by that 100 + pull :!:
> 
> LEGOMAN promise never to be put off by the tut tutters when it comes to posting that stuff. REAL car fans love it!
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, glad you like it.

Will never get put of with the Tutters ! :lol:

I will get a friend to film me over the weekend.

Car is due for its 1000 mile oil change this weekend. So if I have time, I will post one.

If your on Facebook, I do have a launch filmed on my old 1.8T twin scroll engine on there before it went bang!

LEGO


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Link Buddy :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

pinotattt said:


> Link Buddy :wink:


Hi mate, hows things ? I know you have been waiting for this one.

Here you go:- :wink:





and 





Subscribe to me on youtube to and you will be updated with more videos.

LEGO


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Mr leggo man... he not only walks the walk..but by christ he can talk the talk... respect dude


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> Mr leggo man... he not only walks the walk..but by christ he can talk the talk... respect dude


 :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

FERKIN HELL LEGO  nuff said mate.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hats off dude that is ridiculous. [smiley=dizzy2.gif] The fuel gauge nearly moved as fast as the speedo... :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

bobski said:


> Hats off dude that is ridiculous. [smiley=dizzy2.gif] The fuel gauge nearly moved as fast as the speedo... :lol:


Tell me about it! The shell garage down the road loves me!


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

Whats the rev limit on that now?

What do you think your max speed could be?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

alcanTTara said:


> Whats the rev limit on that now?
> 
> What do you think your max speed could be?


rev limiter is now 7600rpm, the mph speed stops at 160mph
and there is plenty of revs left.

For real good super top speed, caneys car must be good, due to 
the change of gear ratio.

Stev, what the differance with your gearbox top end?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> alcanTTara said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the rev limit on that now?
> ...


we need to book an hour at bruntingthorpe and use the 2 mile straight :wink: get some camera mounts and use a more accurate gps device.last time i was there mine did 165mph in 6th gear at 5000rpm then i backed off as the bend was fast approaching!so mine is good for 180 with the longer gears if i had more power that is!yours will easily do 170+ going by your vids


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

get one of these mate http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.php?xProd=13852


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

There's always something you miss :roll:

Serious TT powerplant Gt30r Kit on Golf MK2
486bhp  is shocking 8)

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/page.php?x ... tcars.html


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is me recording my friends Nissan GTR.
Launch to around 130mph.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyyTU5EN ... tube_gdata

We are going to try side by side stright line
race very soon if we can hire the track out
wink wink !

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy New Year All for 2010,

My car has been off the road for a couple of month now. Had a few warranty issues with JBS, but cutting a story short the car it is now having open heart surgery at Jabba Sports.

This time, even Bigger Turbo and did I hear someone say the word "Nos" !?

Lets see if we can break the 500bhp this year. Car should be done for Feb.

LEGO


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

So not such a good advert for JBS then :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> So not such a good advert for JBS then :roll:


Has anyone got a good word for them? I've only ever seen complaints on here... :roll:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

lego man said:


> but cutting a story short the car it is now having open heart surgery at Jabba Sports.
> 
> This time, even Bigger Turbo and did I hear someone say the word "Nos" !?
> 
> ...


Really glad you've seen the light!! :wink: , the car will be a monster!!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Leon said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > but cutting a story short the car it is now having open heart surgery at Jabba Sports.
> ...


I sure it will, we live and learn !


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Lego you've got more money than God :lol:

DAZ :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Lego you've got more money than God :lol:
> 
> DAZ :wink:


Would have even more if the job was done right in the first place ! :lol:

LEGO


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

lego man said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Lego you've got more money than God :lol:
> ...


Very true mate.

DAZ


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all 
Hope you all enjoyed your bank holiday!

Here is an update of my rollercoaster ride of a monster TT build. 
My car is now back up a running! Yippee! Now with a larger turbo and bigger intercooler! 
My new fancy nos controller is on it's way from the states and I will be fitting it myself
let jabba finish of the tune. 
Our first few runs will be using 50% methanol and on standard cams. From there we can look at the power curve and investigate the power delevery and hopfully install some cams that will not move the power to high in the rev range.

From here, the nos kit and boost controller will be commisioned in a couple of ways.

1. Everyday driving, this will be nos off, low boost setting ( around 1 bar or less ) 
2. Track use, nos kit is used for spoiling this laggy turbo using a small amount of gas.
3. 1/4 mile run, nos on and used for spool and top end.

Hopefully, we should make some great pub figures here but depending on the cams we use. 
On standard cams we should make at least 450-480 bhp and with a hundred shot of gas around 550.

If we go down the cam route, the will take us over the 500 mark but if a massive trade of in power delivery!

Maybe I will be happy on standard cams we shall see.

I will be posting our first dyno run very soon.

Lego


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

And people worry about rods bending, think your can bend the crank? :lol:
Oh and so your not a nightmare in Italy, we are removing a spark plug from your engine and you can have it back if you show Dave up


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

foook my old brown boots    respect on your project m8 8) ...lego are you on the ittaly trip ???


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> foook my old brown boots    respect on your project m8 8) ...lego are you on the ittaly trip ???


Yes, so we are all screwed, at least he can "find" all teh police for us :roll: :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> foook my old brown boots    respect on your project m8 8) ...lego are you on the ittaly trip ???


it's a bit touch and go. Personally I don't think I can go now, and if I could it would be a last minute think. On the middle of setting a new company. Jabba sports remaps will be available very soon in the east midlands! :wink:

I am sure you guys will get a great discount and realisitic prices for remaps and dyno runs! Plus a great service and friendship to.

Lego


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Glad you've got it back, sounds like a monster.


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Will be interesting to see its traps and ETs...


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

TimoTT said:


> Will be interesting to see its traps and ETs...


Hi Tim

How's it going ? Yes will it will be intresting, will let you know! Little worried about the manifold to but we shall see.

I also read your post about the Santa pod event you entered. How did you get on mate ?

Lego


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

its good to see Jabba look after the TT's, they made a good job of a basic service on my leon and will be getting the chance of doing the cambelt & waterpump on the TT.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

ring us tomorrow mate


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Had a boost leak - which was a ball ache but still crossed line (without throttle from 1/8 mile at 12.9 lol!)

I need to read this thread back as it seems this could be a touch misleading...

Tim :?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

TimoTT said:


> Had a boost leak - which was a ball ache but still crossed line (without throttle from 1/8 mile at 12.9 lol!)
> 
> I need to read this thread back as it seems this could be a touch misleading...
> 
> Tim :?


shame about the boost leak, hopefully nothing to serious! Still 12.9 is not bad to say your car was running sick!

Have read through this thread yet? What seems a touch misleading? :?

Lego


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Bin Patrol here :lol: 
How's it going Mr Lego, i see things have changed a bit.You still on the md555?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> Bin Patrol here :lol:
> How's it going Mr Lego, i see things have changed a bit.You still on the md555?


hey ! Get out my bins you pez !

How's it hanging? Binned the md555 and gone for a Owens!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Car is now on the dyno and the tunning process has started! 
Going down tomorrow, will take a few pictures and videos !

Lego


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Good Luck Mr Lego. Is Mike still there?
What are you going for the 400 or 475bhp version? external gated?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> Car is now on the dyno and the tunning process has started!
> Going down tomorrow, will take a few pictures and videos !
> 
> Lego


as in today?


----------



## jwalker (Apr 3, 2010)

I am sorry to seem like a noob but here in the states we calculate wheel horsepower. How is the calculation for brake horsepower configured? I was under the assumption that bhp could only be figured accurately with an engine dynometer.

Also, what brand dyno is this configured/tuned on. (because that will be my next question)

This is the dyno I get my work done on and figures for whp.

DynoJet Dynometer


----------



## golfttish (Mar 18, 2003)

Take US whp on a dynojet and that's what we get in Europe as hp at the flywheel.


----------



## jwalker (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sorry but that doesn't seem to make sense to me. I thought brake horsepower is measured at the flywheel before drivetrain loss


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Here is a video of my car being tuned at Jabba Sport. The car made 495 bhp with 475 lb ft without using Nos or Methanol.

Hope you enjoy the video.






LEGO :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Is that it????????

You should have bought a 3.2 V6!!!

Lol!

Love it!

Cant wait to see it on the strip!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

wow!

even sounds quick on the rollers - lov'n the flames!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

that is Soooooooo nice [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] but if you are not using Nos or Methanol..... god only knows what it will be like


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

8) 8) 8) 8)

Mark


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

AWESOME - bit gutting it didn't quite hit 500, but hardly a big worry :lol: :lol: what shot of nitrous are you going to add?

I am very envious of a 500bhp TT, pretty much twice what mine has and mine feels quick, so I imagine 500bhp must annihilate anything and everything on the road = King of the Road 

Charlie


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

all i can say is wow! 8)


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Charlie said:


> AWESOME - bit gutting it didn't quite hit 500, but hardly a big worry :lol: :lol: what shot of nitrous are you going to add?
> 
> I am very envious of a 500bhp TT, pretty much twice what mine has and mine feels quick, so I imagine 500bhp must annihilate anything and everything on the road = King of the Road
> 
> Charlie


Hi Charlie,

This was just to see how the turbo would work using standard cams without gas or meth. We are now installing new cams and will be smashing the 500 bhp mark next week.

Another test we carried out was to run the car at one Bar of boost. Its made around 380 bhp !

We think it should make around 530 bhp with cams. Hopefully the power delivery we be good to.

LEGO


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is the video again using my new skills thanks to Big Syd.






LEGO


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

what was the video zooming into at the back of the engine m8...and is that a front mounted oil cooler


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

lego man said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > AWESOME - bit gutting it didn't quite hit 500, but hardly a big worry :lol: :lol: what shot of nitrous are you going to add?
> ...


SWEEEEET You will annihilate all with that badboy - 100 shot of NOS and then you will be pretty much unbeatable by anything ever  That would be a simply awesome feeling on the road knowing you could literally destroy anything 

Charlie


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> what was the video zooming into at the back of the engine m8...and is that a front mounted oil cooler


That is the Turbo Syd, and yes this is my new front mount oil cooler. The last one was fitted in the wrong place and was leaking. This one is bigger to and mounted at the front.

LEGO


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

That was an awesome video. Think you might need a boost gauge that reads a little higher :lol:


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> That was an awesome video. Think you might need a boost gauge that reads a little higher :lol:


and a new rev counter/speedo

Good work there fella 8) 8)


----------



## jabbasport (Nov 25, 2009)

Wicked video there Lego 

Cams on order 

Kev


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

8)


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

did you hit 200mph on the rollers?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for your comments guys. Gunner, 200 mph, I wish !!!!!

Lego


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Fook Me    8) 

Passenger ride please at the next event :wink:

Josh


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi

Seriously guys the sound lego's car makes is amazing  !! I was there in the flesh and all i can say is that i'm still smiling now so you can Imagin lego's face....lol I think this car will be the fastest TT in the uk very shortly 1/4 mile times got to be close to low 11's??? what don you think lego?

Neil


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TTKING said:


> Hi
> 
> Seriously guys the sound lego's car makes is amazing  !! I was there in the flesh and all i can say is that i'm still smiling now so you can Imagin lego's face....lol I think this car will be the fastest TT in the uk very shortly 1/4 mile times got to be close to low 11's??? what don you think lego?
> 
> Neil


If he gets it right with the set up it will be quicker than low 11's!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

wow,awesome mate and it hits full boost bloody quick :twisted:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jeezus     8)

Are you planning to use this on the road Mr Lego and if so where do you get the insurance? I can't imagine GoCompare is that much help... :lol: :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Jeezus     8)
> 
> Are you planning to use this on the road Mr Lego and if so where do you get the insurance? I can't imagine GoCompare is that much help... :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


hey rich

It's a bit of fun really. Fun on the road, track and 1/4 mile sprint to.
Let's see what the cams bring to the table!!

Lego


----------



## jabbasport (Nov 25, 2009)

caney said:


> wow,awesome mate and it hits full boost bloody quick :twisted:


Hence why Lego didn't go for the cams from the word go, wanted to see what spool time and power band we had before going for some lairy cams 

Kev


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow congrats, really pushing the TT envelope


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

BAMTT said:


> Wow congrats, really pushing the TT envelope


I'd love to work in that post office!

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Wow congrats, really pushing the TT envelope


  he has ripped up the ruddy envelope 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Well done Leg, will be good to see iTT in the flesh and pick up a few tips.
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Well done Leg, will be good to see iTT in the flesh and pick up a few tips.
> Steve


 Don't you mean eat his dust Steve :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Wow congrats, really pushing the TT envelope
> ...


Send your CV in you can't be that far off


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Leg, will be good to see iTT in the flesh and pick up a few tips.
> ...


Of course i will eat his dust, he is a 2 Litre TT..


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > stevecollier said:
> ...


I would love to race a 3.2 at the gti inters ?!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > stevecollier said:
> ...


Yours and mine put together Steve


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Is mike still mapping there?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

TTKING said:


> Hi
> 
> Seriously guys the sound lego's car makes is amazing  !! I was there in the flesh and all i can say is that i'm still smiling now so you can Imagin lego's face....lol I think this car will be the fastest TT in the uk very shortly 1/4 mile times got to be close to low 11's??? what don you think lego?
> 
> Neil


Hopefully I could break the 11s without gas ! We shall see!

Lego

Ps I would like to drive home from santa pod when the time arrives!!
Don't want to push it to far. Anyone got a second hand gearbox for sale??


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jabbasport said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > wow,awesome mate and it hits full boost bloody quick :twisted:
> ...


hi kev,hopefully you can do a good job on mine on the 22nd!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

congrats mate, that looks the dogs niknaks

When are you planning to have it finished??


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> congrats mate, that looks the dogs niknaks
> 
> When are you planning to have it finished??


don't think I will ever get it finished, one of them projects that just never finish!

Will be in a position to be put back on the road with cams in a few weeks.

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> jabbasport said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


I am sure they will. Have you seen then air and fuel gauge on my video?!
This time last year it was reading 11.0 to 10.00 !!

Lego


----------



## jwalker (Apr 3, 2010)

Air/fuel looks good. Spool is excellent. Nice work. I have a few questions. What octane fuel? What was total boost? (I saw two bar but gauge spun so not sure) Was there NOS or meth in this run? The thread is too big to read the whole thing lol.

Thanks


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

jwalker said:


> Air/fuel looks good. Spool is excellent. Nice work. I have a few questions. What octane fuel? What was total boost? (I saw two bar but gauge spun so not sure) Was there NOS or meth in this run? The thread is too big to read the whole thing lol.
> 
> Thanks


hi

V power fuel 99 octane, no nos or meth, spikes just over 2 bar hense the gauge problem.

Lego


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

MAD!

Why no Methanol Lego? Seems mad that you havent got it seeing as you have everything else :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> MAD!
> 
> Why no Methanol Lego? Seems mad that you havent got it seeing as you have everything else :lol:


I have got methanol installed but is not commisioned fully yet. It was really a bit of a tester to see out nex moves.

Lego


----------



## jabbasport (Nov 25, 2009)

RyTune said:


> Is mike still mapping there?


Yeah, Mike was mapping the TT.

Kev


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:twisted: Amazing lego [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> :twisted: Amazing lego [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> DAZ


cheers Daz :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

That looks like some neck snapping madness, fantastic work


----------



## jwalker (Apr 3, 2010)

Again, great job especially with no meth or NOS. One more question, what turbo was used?

There are a few 1.8t TT here in the states with these numbers (over 500 whp) but the spool is much nicer on yours.

Example dyno is here. DynoJet with a Precision 6262 turbo 35psi (2.4 bar), stock small port head and stock intake manifold with w/m.










Just curious about the turbo because mine is good for about 400 awhp and I hit full boost (26psi) around 4000rpm. Yours seems to be in that range too.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

jwalker said:


> Again, great job especially with no meth or NOS. One more question, what turbo was used?
> 
> There are a few 1.8t TT here in the states with these numbers (over 500 whp) but the spool is much nicer on yours.
> 
> ...


Lego's is a GT30 I believe and in comparison the graph above I would say that although the set up here is producing more power its delivery is awful as its so high up the rev range and the torque is also pretty woeful for such power!

I'd take Lego's everytime!

:roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jwalker said:


> Again, great job especially with no meth or NOS. One more question, what turbo was used?
> 
> There are a few 1.8t TT here in the states with these numbers (over 500 whp) but the spool is much nicer on yours.
> 
> ...


his is a 2 litre as well don't forget


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Lego i should be going to GTI inters So feel free to abuse me yet again!


----------



## jwalker (Apr 3, 2010)

Exactly, I agree Lego's power delivery is superior to the dyno graph in which I posted. That turbo is not dbb. *I also would like to know if this dyno was done in FWD or AWD? * It looks great regardless. Assuming it is a 30R, I have a friend with a TT who has a 1.8t stroked to 2.2 with a 30R also. His dyno is below.

Motor:2.2 forged Crank / ScatRods.20mmPins/JE 83.5mmPistons, 9:0CR, Girdle & deck cooling, AEB Head, Schrick 252-Intake/260-Exhaust & Cat springs
Forced Induction: GT3076, Tial .82 Ceramic hotside, + VBand, +034Tubi Exhaust Mani, Custom Charge/TIP, Precision 750HP Intercooler, APR Bigport Intake ceramic coated, R32ThrottleBody, CoolingMist WaterMeth 500cc injector, 830cc injectors
DriveLine: HaldexBlue + PeloquinRearLSD, SouthBendK70287FE+19LbSingleMass Flywheel
Misc: Zeitronix EGT/WBAFR/Boost, Oil Temp/Pressure, Setrab oil cooler and oil filter relo, 034CatchCan,

28psi 93 octane with water meth

This is his first dyno with a base tune and no tweaks to his software also having problems with his boost controller (very moddest tune)




























My point is Lego has a great set up even compared to someone with the same turbo and more mods. Good Job.


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

You can't beat a true GT30 on a 2L.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

here is my best so far..not in the same league as you guys....but i am happy with it


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks good Syd!

Bet your loving it!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Watching this thread with great interest and if all is well with finances i could be thinking of GT30 ish Turbo. My position in Holland is finishing soon and i may be off to Isle of Grain [ no ta ] or Staythorpe [ yes please ] so i will be near the midlands and local to some V6 boys to meet up with.
Stev6


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Steve Staythorpe is about 2 minute drive from me! You best go there so i can rob bits off your V6


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> Steve Staythorpe is about 2 minute drive from me! You best go there so i can rob bits off your V6


I was there last October doing some work on the new power station, may be returning to do some commissioning work. Its just going to be a case of watch this space as im not guaranteed a slot there but its my preferred next site and of course close to one of the Muskateers.
Stev6


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

What you do for a living steve? Nuclear power?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> What you do for a living steve? Nuclear power?


I am a Commissiong TFA [ technical field advisor ] sorting problems out for Alstom. I come from an electrical and instrumentation background. Im qualified to work offshore, confined spaces and hazardous area. Im very flexible in my role so as to maximise as many contracting opportunities as possible. You asked..  
Stev6


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

jwalker said:


> Exactly, I agree Lego's power delivery is superior to the dyno graph in which I posted. That turbo is not dbb. *I also would like to know if this dyno was done in FWD or AWD? * It looks great regardless. Assuming it is a 30R, I have a friend with a TT who has a 1.8t stroked to 2.2 with a 30R also. His dyno is below.
> 
> Motor:2.2 forged Crank / ScatRods.20mmPins/JE 83.5mmPistons, 9:0CR, Girdle & deck cooling, AEB Head, Schrick 252-Intake/260-Exhaust & Cat springs
> Forced Induction: GT3076, Tial .82 Ceramic hotside, + VBand, +034Tubi Exhaust Mani, Custom Charge/TIP, Precision 750HP Intercooler, APR Bigport Intake ceramic coated, R32ThrottleBody, CoolingMist WaterMeth 500cc injector, 830cc injectors
> ...


Hi mate,

Thanks for your fab comments. The Dyno was ran in front wheel drive. Will keep you posted when we have installed the cams.

Lego


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

would love to see that video without the ghey music over it!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Neb said:


> would love to see that video without the ghey music over it!


LOL


----------



## jwalker (Apr 3, 2010)

Def excited to see how this thing performs with cams.

Just for reference here is what the guy with the 2.2l dyno'd in all wheel drive










On a side note a couple weeks ago at the track he bent the crank and sheared some bearings. He said he is going a whole new direction now


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

What crank was it ?


----------



## jwalker (Apr 3, 2010)

Eurospec Forged 2.2 knife edged crank

He originally bought a complete 2.2 long block from Eurospec but slowly problem after problem arose so he completely redid the block except the crank.

Here is a link to his Fotki. Some good pics of his transformation in there. http://public.fotki.com/TTransport/tt-2001-roadster/


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

jwalker said:


> Eurospec Forged 2.2 knife edged crank
> 
> He originally bought a complete 2.2 long block from Eurospec but slowly problem after problem arose so he completely redid the block except the crank.
> 
> Here is a link to his Fotki. Some good pics of his transformation in there. http://public.fotki.com/TTransport/tt-2001-roadster/


Hi,

Upppss ! that looks bad !

Had a look around your photos, some nice stuff in there. The bores look like a tube of smarties ! so thin !
My displacement is just over 2000cc. I think 2.2 is a little to much for me 

Are you running a standard gear box ?

LEGO

PS more videos posted on Friday !!!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im with Lego -83.5mm bore  Thats insane! Local tuner told me 83mm was a bit too much really and he runs a 700bhp VAG 1.9T on 82.5mm as a track car and that goes bang lots! :lol:


----------



## jwalker (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, he is running stock gear box but is thinking of switching out to longer gears in the front and an lsd at the same time. Right now he is running a 19lb southbend single mass with their stage 5 non puck version. In the rear he runs an LSD and Haldex Blue.

Just found out yeaterday his plans are to totally scrap the Eurospec block, buy a stock 1.8t block and have that stroked to 2.1L.

His 2.2 block is up for sale on vwvortex.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Thought I would keep you posted. I have now removed the VVT of the car and fitted High profile Cams. 
Here is a sort video of my car fired up with the cams showing how it idles. :lol:






I will keep popping over from time to time to keep you guys posted. We are looking to tune the vehicle in the next few days. 
Should be looking well into the 500bhp mark. ( without gas )

Most of my time is spent on a different TT/ Vag forum, but from reading and talking to others, I don't think I can even talk about it here never mind type ! ( bit sad but hey ho ! )

Hope all is well.

Lego


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Lookin Good 

you have pm :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

pinotattt said:


> Lookin Good
> 
> you have pm :wink:


pm replied ! with clutch details etc.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

lego man said:


> pinotattt said:
> 
> 
> > Lookin Good
> ...


update - car is back on the rollers this week. Will keep you posted on what she make in power.

If any of you guys need to pm me. Use my email address [email protected]

Lego

happy days


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

lego man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> From all the interest I have had over the last few week, I thought it would be *sad* but cool to use the forum to keep everyone posted on the build / running in and testing of my second engine build at JBS.
> 
> ...


 That's all very well Lego but what about the brrrreak :roll:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

yes les, it did brek !!

I can remember pressing the link on the above banner to this web site ! doh :?


----------



## AwesomeMike (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice one dudeeee!!!

Get your payment in for the RR so I can take your car out for a spin  love to see how the beast is running now 

AwesomeMike


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Tiss all mine now  
Im bound to have to take Al out in at at somepoint!


----------



## DARREN (Jun 12, 2009)

Did you buy his TT


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

DARREN said:


> Did you buy his TT


he bought the engine not the car


----------



## DARREN (Jun 12, 2009)

ahh makes sense now.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

His feet wont fit into a standard footwell.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol:

The jokes flow freeley over here too


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Lets hope all this gets you an 11.4 or lower...although it will be a year too late by then, my golf will be ready by then :twisted:

I would be interested if you do break my 1/4 record, it would be about time and with enough $$$$$$$$$$$$$ thrown at it.

:-*


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im not a 1/4 man Tim. She wil get track work. Ive never done 1/4 and launching seems to take practise and really strains a car so not my cup of tea. Also I dont think I could afford the windscreens :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TimoTT said:


> Lets hope all this gets you an 11.4 or lower...although it will be a year too late by then, my golf will be ready by then :twisted:
> 
> I would be interested if you do break my 1/4 record, it would be about time and with enough $$$$$$$$$$$$$ thrown at it.
> 
> :-*


Sheldon prefers the challenge of the track but there may be some of us looking at the strip in Jan to try and improve on our results from last time. Percentage wise, i should be looking for the most improvement. maybe you should come along.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol: Thanks Steve, I know secretley you were thinking " Sheldons a big scardy cat and wont take it down the stip"

Your probally right :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> :lol: Thanks Steve, I know secretley you were thinking " Sheldons a big scardy cat and wont take it down the stip"
> 
> Your probally right :lol:


If Stephanie wasn't I was :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> :lol: Thanks Steve, I know secretley you were thinking " Sheldons a big scardy cat and wont take it down the stip"
> 
> Your probally right :lol:


 :roll:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I know this is an old post? But anyone know how much a set of hot cams are? And are these 2.0 engines reliable? I ve heard that there not running the best or for long?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

R80RTT said:


> I know this is an old post? But anyone know how much a set of hot cams are? And are these 2.0 engines reliable? I ve heard that there not running the best or for long?


Done correctly the engines are ok stroked to 2ltr.
Cams will set you back £800 for some wild schricks but only worth fitting if your going big turbo.
Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

R80RTT said:


> I know this is an old post? But anyone know how much a set of hot cams are? And are these 2.0 engines reliable? I ve heard that there not running the best or for long?


Cat cams are £650 inc vat plus another £250 to fit so not cheap!


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Whats the best clutch for over 450 bhp?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im on a southbend stage 5 which has been said to be very good. 
Cams can be had for £550 for a pair :wink: 
The 2L 1.8t lumps that get a rep for being unrealiable are when people bore the block to death and go to a 83.5mm bore. Stick to a 82.5mm and youre fine


----------

